# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2021



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2021 às 10:59)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## joselamego (1 Jan 2021 às 12:00)

Total de acumulados do mês de dezembro 

205,9 mm

Sol neste momento 
Aguaceiro ao início da manhã 
Acumulados de 1,0 mm
Mínima de 3,2°C
Temperatura atual de 8,0°C

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Jan 2021 às 12:56)

Boas,

O ano começa com temperaturas baixas, mínima de* 2.5ºC*

Ao nascer do sol apareceu o nevoeiro gelado vindo do vale do Douro





As condições não eram as melhores mas aqui fica uma foto da Serra do Soajo, visível uma boa camada de neve.





Agora sigo com 7.5ºC e vento NNW 10km/h


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Jan 2021 às 14:47)

Pequeno aguaceiro de granizo agora


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Jan 2021 às 16:38)

Vento gelado 8°c
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (1 Jan 2021 às 16:58)

Boa tarde .

Tarde de aguaceiros , há pouco caiu um forte aguaceiro de granizo .

Tatual : 8 ° c


----------



## ampa62 (1 Jan 2021 às 17:09)

Boa tarde.
Hoje foi dia de recordes. Dia mais quente e dia mais frio de 2021. 

Dia de aguaceiros em que acumulou 8 mm.

De noite choveu com 0°C. Desanimador. 

A temperatura atual 3.4°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (1 Jan 2021 às 17:26)

Boa tarde,

Aguaceiro intenso a vir de norte agora acompanhado de um vento gelado.
6,6°C a descer 
6,1mm acumulados.


----------



## ampa62 (1 Jan 2021 às 17:44)

Céu limpo. Ao fundo vê-se nevoeiro no rio. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## VimDePantufas (1 Jan 2021 às 18:11)

ampa62 disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Hoje foi dia de recordes. Dia mais quente e dia mais frio de 2021.
> 
> Dia de aguaceiros em que acumulou 8 mm.
> ...


Parabéns meu amigo, esta foto está espectacular.
Devo dizer que na realidade aqui pelo forum tenho-me deliciado a visualizar fotos, excelentes !


----------



## guimeixen (1 Jan 2021 às 18:11)

O aguaceiro passou e ficou céu limpo. Agora estão 5,4°C.


----------



## Paula (1 Jan 2021 às 19:12)

Está frio em Braga. 
Alguma chuva neste final de dia. 

Bom Ano novo a todos.


----------



## ampa62 (1 Jan 2021 às 19:40)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Parabéns meu amigo, esta foto está espectacular.
> Devo dizer que na realidade aqui pelo forum tenho-me deliciado a visualizar fotos, excelentes !


Muito obrigado. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (1 Jan 2021 às 21:51)

De momento sigo com -0.4º C e 98%HR.

Vento nulo e muita humidade no ar.


----------



## jfo (1 Jan 2021 às 22:01)

Por aqui está -1, pena não estar a chover.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Jan 2021 às 22:09)

1°c 
Sabem que significa aqueles tons em roxo?!? 






Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (1 Jan 2021 às 22:35)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> 1°c
> Sabem que significa aqueles tons em roxo?!?
> 
> 
> ...


Imagino 

Mas por aqui ainda vejo a lua e Orion.

Frio está.

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (1 Jan 2021 às 23:58)

Depois de um mês em que choveram 454 mm, não seria expectável que estivesse ansioso por ver umas nuvens carregadas no horizonte.

Aliás os 2.2 mm prometidos para esta hora  esfumaram-se.

Ainda se vêem as estrelas...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (2 Jan 2021 às 01:06)

Boa noite 

Noite gélida , temperatura já nos 0° c .

Há pouco fui levar o lixo à rua e tinha o portão congelado , quase não conseguia sair , o contentor do lixo também estava meio congelado e os carros na rua cobertos de gelo . Está também uma névoa  que traz um ar gélido.


----------



## davidazevedo (2 Jan 2021 às 01:36)

Por Famalicão já está negativo. -1º neste momento..

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Jan 2021 às 06:40)

Bom dia

Atuais* -0.8.ºC *

Vento sopra 13km/h de NE 
Windchill* -4.7.ºC*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Jan 2021 às 08:32)

Bom dia tive mínima de -1°c
Os aguaceiros acabaram por andar perdidos no mar..
Belo dia para tirar uma fotos!!

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Jan 2021 às 08:38)

Nevoeiro denso 

já desceu aos -1.2.ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Jan 2021 às 10:06)

Bom dia.

Bem vindos ao novo ano. 

Olha que frio. O nosso litoral hoje está um congelador interessante.
Temperaturas pouco habituais, comparáveis às regiões do interior.
Na zona do vale entre Penafiel e Paredes há nevoeiro gelado, mesmo carros debaixo de toldos apresentam gelo nos vidros.
Aqui em Paços de Ferreira vi há bocado um carro deslizar na estrada para a faixa contrária, felizmente ainda estava a 60-70 metros dele, há gelo no pavimento em muitos locais, perigoso andar na rua - parece-me que nos próximos dias teremos estas condições, o que requer muita atenção!
Cá em casa o sol brilha, está luminoso, a *Tactual* já nos positivos: *2,5ºC*, depois de uma *Tmín de -1,9ºC*

*A EMA de Paços de Ferreira está *_*off* , _antes de feriados ou fins de semana prolongados há sempre um funcionário camarário mais zeloso que desliga a energia eléctrica que abastece a estação - já é "hábito" 
A *EMA de Luzim-Penafiel* deverá estar debaixo de nevoeiro, um clássico naquele local, não admira a Temperatura às 9h: *-1,8ºC*

Continuação de um excelente fim de semana


----------



## guimeixen (2 Jan 2021 às 10:16)

Bom dia,

Nevoeiro a dissipar, esteve muito denso até à pouco. Mínima de -0,7°C aqui e atualmente 0,5°C. Podia ter descido mais se não houvesse nevoeiro. Mesmo assim estava tudo com uma boa camada de gelo. Devido ao aguaceiro intenso de ontem ao fim da tarde e de a seguir ficar céu limpo, os carros ficaram com um fina película de água por cima e assim não deixou formar orvalho e quando congelou formou aqueles padrões fantásticos. Impressionante que estavam quase todos os carros que vi assim. Os carros que ficam na sombra o dia inteiro virados a norte onde moro ainda estão com essas padrões.


----------



## Crazyrain (2 Jan 2021 às 10:35)

Bom dia .

Dia frio , mas com céu pouco nublado .

A temperatura mínima foi negativa , de -1 ° c .

Tatual: 4° c


----------



## guimeixen (2 Jan 2021 às 11:08)

São agora 11h e o nevoeiro ainda anda relativamente perto nas zonas mais baixas, raro ele durar assim tanto . A geada já derreteu em certos sítios, mas ainda há aqui pelo menos um carro com o vidro cheio de gelo.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Jan 2021 às 11:14)

Há muitos anos que não registava uma temperatura tao baixa a esta hora.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (2 Jan 2021 às 11:28)

Neste momento estão 1,9°C.
Vídeo feito à minutos dos telhados a fumegarem:


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Jan 2021 às 11:29)

Bom dia, ainda com nevoeiro e *1.5ºC.  *A mínima estragou-se por causa do nevoeiro, mas ainda foi aos -2ºC. Tudo molhado fruto desse nevoeiro e do aguaceiro das 19h de ontem, que chegaram a congelar mas já derreteu.


Edit 12h11: Ainda *2ºC *


----------



## Stinger (2 Jan 2021 às 12:29)

Por aqui ainda continua o nevoeiro cerrado 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (2 Jan 2021 às 13:28)

Bom dia. Quando sai de Covas estava sol mas em Cerveira o nevoeiro estava cerrado e estavam apenas 2 graus. Agora na volta ainda estavam 3 graus mas passando a cota 300 e no vale do Coura o céu está pouco nublado.
Para os amantes da neve vislumbra-se ao longe o Gerês branquinho. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (2 Jan 2021 às 13:32)

Só agora o nevoeiro dá sinais de começar a dissipar aqui por Paredes.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Jan 2021 às 15:29)

Boas,
Manhã de nevoeiro denso, mesmo nas zonas mais altas. Temperatura mínima de *-1.2ºC *7:29H

Ao amanhecer o cenário era este, alguns telhados a brilhar devido ao gelo.





Perto da hora do almoço, o nevoeiro foi baixando sendo possível avistar a Serra do Marão





Agora sol com nuvens, apenas* 8.1ºC *


----------



## Gates (2 Jan 2021 às 15:31)

Em Gaia, 2,3 graus junto ao mar, 1 grau a 3 km da praia, isto às 8 da manhã com céu limpo. No Porto às 11h debaixo de nevoeiro cerrado estavam 1,5 graus.
Não me lembro de sentir tanto frio por estes lados há muito tempo...
De repente apareceu o Sol e a coisa amenizou.


----------



## joselamego (2 Jan 2021 às 16:28)

Boa tarde 
Céu pouco nublado 
Mínima de 0,9°C
Máxima de 9,1°C
Atual de 8,9°C
Madrugada e manhã com nevoeiro e muita geada 
Frio gélido 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## karkov (2 Jan 2021 às 16:30)

Vista de Monte/Fafe para o Gerês 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Jan 2021 às 16:50)

Hoje a temperatura não foi além dos 7°c atualmente a descer a bom ritmo.





Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## VimDePantufas (2 Jan 2021 às 17:15)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Hoje a temperatura não foi além dos 7°c atualmente a descer a bom ritmo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brilhante foto ! Muitos parabéns !!!!!!!


----------



## Stinger (2 Jan 2021 às 17:18)

Tímidas nuvens a passar de N para S 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jfo (2 Jan 2021 às 18:08)

Actualmente estão 4 graus, ainda vai descer mais.


----------



## jfo (2 Jan 2021 às 19:37)

As temperaturas já estão nos -3, o ano 2021 já está a começar a bater recordes.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Jan 2021 às 20:01)

jfo disse:


> As temperaturas já estão nos -3, o ano 2021 já está a começar a bater recordes.


Onde?
No norte do país só esta estação na serra do Marão é que se encontra nos -3ºC. Não é uma situação anormal, visto estar a 1404 metros de altitude.


----------



## jfo (2 Jan 2021 às 20:03)

Tiagolco disse:


> Onde?
> No norte do país, só esta estação na serra do Marão é que se encontra nos -3ºC. Não é uma situação anormal, visto estar a 1404 metros de altitude.



Para já é o que se regista, vivo a poucos quilómetros do Caramulo do lado do concelho de Águeda, por isso que falei em recorde, porque não é uma situação muito normal. Geralmente por aqui chega-se no minímo aos 0 ou -1.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Jan 2021 às 20:09)

jfo disse:


> Para já é o que se regista, vivo a poucos quilómetros do Caramulo do lado do concelho de Águeda, por isso que falei em recorde, porque não é uma situação muito normal. Geralmente por aqui chega-se no minímo aos 0 ou -1.



Não desprezando o seu registo, porque pode residir numa zona de forte inversão térmica, é necessário ter em atenção a forma como se faz a medição.

Com isto refiro-me à altura a que o sensor está do solo e ao abrigo onde este se encontra, parecendo que não os radiation shields protegem também os sensores contra o arrefecimento radiativo, o que na sua ausência pode levar a leituras mais baixas que a realidade


----------



## jfo (2 Jan 2021 às 20:15)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Não desprezando o seu registo, porque pode residir numa zona de forte inversão térmica, é necessário ter em atenção a forma como se faz a medição.
> 
> Com isto refiro-me à altura a que o sensor está do solo e ao abrigo onde este se encontra, parecendo que não os radiation shields protegem também os sensores contra o arrefecimento radiativo, o que na sua ausência pode levar a leituras mais baixas que a realidade



Acabei de meter o meu carro a trabalhar alguns minutos só para conferir a temperatura, e registou -2.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Jan 2021 às 20:30)

jfo disse:


> Acabei de meter o meu carro a trabalhar alguns minutos só para conferir a temperatura, e registou -2.



Com o que disse não quis dizer que os sensores estejam descalibrados. Pessoalmente não confio em temperaturas medidas pelos carros, em primeiro lugar porque não se sabe exatamente onde se encontra o sensor de temperatura, podendo existir influências do calor do motor etc, e por outro lado porque se encontra demasiadamente junto ao solo (numa medição correta e de acordo com o ipma o sensor tem que estar a 1.5m do solo), sensores muito próximo do solo apresentam leituras erradas por alguns motivos como pela menor influência do vento ou de novo pelos fenómenos de arrefecimento radiativo...


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Jan 2021 às 20:59)

Tiagolco disse:


> Onde?
> No norte do país só esta estação na serra do Marão é que se encontra nos -3ºC. Não é uma situação anormal, visto estar a 1404 metros de altitude.


Só ontem é que reparei nesta estação. Até ia colocar aqui a informação, alguém sabe onde está exatamente?


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Jan 2021 às 21:36)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Só ontem é que reparei nesta estação. Até ia colocar aqui a informação, alguém sabe onde está exatamente?


Também só reparei há uns 2 dias. 





Após uma pesquisa rápida no google earth, estará algures dentro do perímetro deste edifício:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Jan 2021 às 21:41)

Tiagolco disse:


> Também só reparei há uns 2 dias.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Não creio a altimetria está incorreta

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Jan 2021 às 21:43)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Só ontem é que reparei nesta estação. Até ia colocar aqui a informação, alguém sabe onde está exatamente?


Pois, supostamente está no alto do Marão, junto à Senhora da Serra, para estar a 1404 metros tem de estar a 11 metros do ponto mais alto.
Tem muitos cortes nos dados. Ou depende de um painel solar\bateria, ou há cortes de energia.
Era bom saber quem tem a estação, se a localização é esta é interessante para termos dados em elevada altitude, uma falha gritante na rede do IPMA.

Boa noite.

Por aqui tivemos alguma nebulosidade média a partir de meio\final da manhã. Ao fim da tarde o céu já se encontrava limpo, o que indicia noite gélida. A ajudar está o vento fraco de NNE.


*Tmín: -1,9ºC
Tmáx: 8,9ºC

Tactual: 0,9ºC
Taparente: -2,0ºC
Hr: 86%

EMA Paços de Ferreira - Off!

EMA de Luzim-Penafiel
Tmín: -2,6ºC
Tmáx: 5,1ºC

Tactual: 0,7ºC (21.00h)
*​


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Jan 2021 às 21:43)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Não creio a altimetria está incorreta
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Vi agora sendo assim está certo alto do Marão.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AJB (2 Jan 2021 às 21:56)

A estação pertence a SAR TEAM cuja sede é em Valongo


----------



## davidazevedo (2 Jan 2021 às 22:01)

Famalicão com 2.7⁰ de momento. É impressão minha ou o IPMA coloca precipitação na próxima semana. Não sei se já tinham colocado. Só reparei agora

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Jan 2021 às 22:02)

AJB disse:


> A estação pertence a SAR TEAM cuja sede é em Valongo


Confirma-se:


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Jan 2021 às 22:03)

AJB disse:


> A estação pertence a SAR TEAM cuja sede é em Valongo


Há forma de contactar? O ideal era sabermos a altitude exacta, e que tipo de instalação tem, por exemplo se dispõe de Radiation shield, se depende de painel solar, etc.

Aqui o vento acalmou, e a *temperatura* está nos *0,6ºC*.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Jan 2021 às 22:05)

Aristocrata disse:


> Há forma de contactar? O ideal era sabermos a altitude exacta, e que tipo de instalação tem, por exemplo se dispõe de Radiation shield, se depende de painel solar, etc.
> 
> Aqui o vento acalmou, e a *temperatura* está nos *0,6ºC*.


Eles têm página no facebook.
https://www.facebook.com/SARTeam.PT


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Jan 2021 às 23:32)

Tiagolco disse:


> Eles têm página no facebook.
> https://www.facebook.com/SARTeam.PT


A ponto de curiosidade, eles também instalaram recentemente uma estação na sua sede aqui na freguesia vizinha de Sobrado, Valongo: https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISOBRA18


----------



## Stinger (3 Jan 2021 às 01:04)

0 graus aqui e nevoeiro intenso e já gelo nos carros 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Jan 2021 às 06:15)

Bom dia,

temperatura atual* -1.1.ºC* com vento Leste 13km/h
windchill -5.3.ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Jan 2021 às 06:34)

Aristocrata disse:


> Há forma de contactar? O ideal era sabermos a altitude exacta, e que tipo de instalação tem, por exemplo se dispõe de Radiation shield, se depende de painel solar, etc.
> 
> Aqui o vento acalmou, e a *temperatura* está nos *0,6ºC*.



Encontrei estas fotos


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Jan 2021 às 07:54)

Bom dia.

Brrrr, que frio, que briol...
Geada, bastante, alguma nebulosidade média-alta, com vento fraco de N.
Já pode vir a chuva agora pela manhã. 

*Tactual: -2,8ºC
Hr: 90%

EMA Luzim-Penafiel
Tactual: -3,0ºC (07.00h)
*​


Joaopaulo disse:


> Encontrei estas fotos


Muito bom, sabemos então as condições, não é nada mau.
Esperemos que tenha poucos cortes nas comunicações. O problema será o congelamento dos sensores.
Temperatura actual: -3,2ºC 
Já esteve nos -4,0ºC.


----------



## joselamego (3 Jan 2021 às 08:24)

Bom dia 
Nevoeiro denso 
Mínima atual de -0,1°C
Frio 


Tenho fotos do meu portão com alguns fios de gelo e  árvores do quintal ....


Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Jan 2021 às 09:32)

Fotos de teia aranha congelada 
Árvores e portão 

0,3 °C atuais 
Nevoeiro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (3 Jan 2021 às 10:36)

Depósitos de sincelo na teia de aranha e no portão.


----------



## Crazyrain (3 Jan 2021 às 10:37)

Bom dia. 

Aguaceiros .

Tatual : 3 ° c


----------



## joselamego (3 Jan 2021 às 11:08)

Dan disse:


> Depósitos de sincelo na teia de aranha e no portão.


Sim, Dan , grato 
É sincelo apesar de pouco 
Ainda continua o nevoeiro por Gondomar 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## davidazevedo (3 Jan 2021 às 11:14)

Por Famalicão 4⁰ e muito nublado. Nuvens muito carregadas.....

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (3 Jan 2021 às 11:29)

Bom dia,

Mais um dia com muita geada. Por aqui chegou aos -1,3°C, Merelim ainda deve ter ido aos -3°C. Havia ainda nevoeiro nas zonas baixas, mas não tanto como ontem. Depois colocarei aqui algumas fotos destes dias.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Jan 2021 às 12:14)

3°c a esta hora.
Mínima de -2°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Jan 2021 às 12:36)

4,6°C atuais depois de uma mínima de -0,1°C
Abertas de sol , tímido 
Já se vê nuvens junto ao mar 


Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (3 Jan 2021 às 12:37)

Cai mais um aguaceiro fraco  , com 4 ° c .


----------



## Stinger (3 Jan 2021 às 13:20)

Chove neste momento
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Jan 2021 às 13:48)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Encontrei estas fotos


Excelente aquisição.


----------



## Crazyrain (3 Jan 2021 às 16:31)

Mais um aguaceiro. 

Tatual : 7 ° c


----------



## davidazevedo (3 Jan 2021 às 16:50)

Por Famalicão, céu completamente negro e temperatura a descer rápido. Estavam quase 8⁰ e agora estão 6.8⁰

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Jan 2021 às 17:45)

Boas,
Minima do dia desceu aos *-1.5ºC* 

Gráficos de temperatura da minha estação 






Deixo aqui uma foto em andamento, esta manhã em Gaia.
*





*


----------



## Between (3 Jan 2021 às 18:01)

Chuva fraca neste momento em Amarante, sem flocos de neve misturados por enquanto. Estou a cerca de 350m.


----------



## davidazevedo (3 Jan 2021 às 19:00)

Aqui igual. Já ficava contente ver uns flocos á mistura...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (3 Jan 2021 às 19:01)

Por aqui a temperatura subiu em relação a ontem.
Chove desde o início da tarde com alguma intensidade. 5mm acumulados. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Jan 2021 às 19:12)

A temperatura está alta para nevar a cotas baixas.

Deverá estar a nevar acima dos 600/700M

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (3 Jan 2021 às 19:23)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> A temperatura está alta para nevar a cotas baixas.
> 
> Deverá estar a nevar acima dos 600/700M
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Está tudo a volta dos 7/8 graus

Só no Marão está negativo 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (3 Jan 2021 às 19:34)

Final de tarde bem chuvoso , chove bem e agora de forma moderada .

Tatual : 6 ° c


----------



## jfo (3 Jan 2021 às 19:35)

Por aqui 3 graus, actualmente.


----------



## aikkoset (3 Jan 2021 às 19:54)

Olá a todos! depois de um pequeno aguaceiro as estrelas já de deslumbram no céu, pelos vistos vou ter um a noite sem nevoeiro aqui no Vale do Douro. Temp. atual 7º


----------



## Andre Barbosa (3 Jan 2021 às 20:01)

Não há previsão de nevar nos próximos dias?
Estou aqui já há alguns dias a ver qual a melhor altura para tirar dois dias e ir até um local que neve passar a noite


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Jan 2021 às 20:08)

Por aqui chove  estão 6.1°C 

Vento fraco de Oeste


----------



## aikkoset (3 Jan 2021 às 20:21)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Não há previsão de nevar nos próximos dias?
> Estou aqui já há alguns dias a ver qual a melhor altura para tirar dois dias e ir até um local que neve passar a noite


Olá, não sou a pessoa mais indicada mas deixo aqui a minha opinião, Gerês! com alguma sorte até a meia noite de hoje e inicio do dia amanhã!


----------



## Andre Barbosa (3 Jan 2021 às 20:23)

aikkoset disse:


> Olá, não sou a pessoa mais indicada mas deixo aqui a minha opinião, Gerês! com alguma sorte até a meia noite de hoje e inicio do dia amanhã!



Mas a probabilidade é pequena, e se nevar, será pouco.
Pretendia ir com uma previsão mais certa e com mais intensidade. O local é indiferente, tanto pode ser Gerês, montalegre, serra da estrela ou Espanha.


----------



## aikkoset (3 Jan 2021 às 20:24)

aikkoset disse:


> Olá, não sou a pessoa mais indicada mas deixo aqui a minha opinião, Gerês! com alguma sorte até a meia noite de hoje e inicio do dia amanhã!


Olá! para passar a noite Campo Gerês ( Com muita sorte mesmo )


----------



## aikkoset (3 Jan 2021 às 20:27)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Mas a probabilidade é pequena, e se nevar, será pouco.
> Pretendia ir com uma previsão mais certa e com mais intensidade. O local é indiferente, tanto pode ser Gerês, montalegre, serra da estrela ou Espanha.


Previsão mais certa Polo Sul!


----------



## aikkoset (3 Jan 2021 às 20:27)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Mas a probabilidade é pequena, e se nevar, será pouco.
> Pretendia ir com uma previsão mais certa e com mais intensidade. O local é indiferente, tanto pode ser Gerês, montalegre, serra da estrela ou Espanha.


Previsão mais certa Polo Sul!


----------



## aikkoset (3 Jan 2021 às 20:31)

aikkoset disse:


> Previsão mais certa Polo Sul!


Olá André Barbosa creio que está no tópico errado, este tópico e de Seguimento Meteorológico não de previsão. Abraço!


----------



## davidazevedo (3 Jan 2021 às 20:49)

A chover em Famalicão com 4⁰c. Socorro....

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Jan 2021 às 21:00)

Por aqui 5.7°C o vento rodou para Sul 

humidade está a descer


----------



## jfo (3 Jan 2021 às 21:25)

Já começa a chover, actualmente estão 3 graus.


----------



## Crazyrain (3 Jan 2021 às 23:03)

Continuam os aguaceiros , com a temperatura a continuar em queda , já nos 3. ° c .
Noite gélida.


----------



## ampa62 (4 Jan 2021 às 00:34)

Por aqui, se não fosse o nevoeiro estaria o céu limpo. 
De momento com 1.7°C.


Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## GabKoost (4 Jan 2021 às 01:05)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Não há previsão de nevar nos próximos dias?
> Estou aqui já há alguns dias a ver qual a melhor altura para tirar dois dias e ir até um local que neve passar a noite



Não. Não há previsão de neve nenhuma nos próximos dias.

Só por acaso e em pequeníssimas quantidades.

Quando à ideia de ir passar a noite a um local que neve é claramente a manifestação da ignorância Tuga acerca da Neve.

Ir para uma zona de montanha durante um nevão nem é giro nem é boa ideia por mil e um motivos. Inclusive estradas cortadas e não poder sair do local em causa. Em 2009 o que mais vi foram pessoas a ir para a Serra ver a Neve a cair e depois espatifarem os carros ao descer a mesma e a protestarem dois dias depois porque as estradas ainda estavam fechadas e os pópós presos na mesma.

Quem quer ir ver neve que vá depois de do nevão acontecer e com estradas abertas.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (4 Jan 2021 às 06:23)

GabKoost disse:


> Não. Não há previsão de neve nenhuma nos próximos dias.
> 
> Só por acaso e em pequeníssimas quantidades.
> 
> ...



Eu não disse que queria ir com o carro até ao ponto mais alto da serra.
No ano passado fiz o mesmo num dia que nevou bem, fui a Montalegre, fiquei lá uma noite, e não fiquei com o carro preso nem nada parecido, porque como não sou ignorante, sabia da possibilidade de isso acontecer. 

Estudei bem o local onde poderia passar a noite com segurança e ver nevar, e fi-lo.

Por isso, agradeço a resposta, mas acusar de ignorância não há necessidade porque nem toda a gente é igual.


----------



## guimeixen (4 Jan 2021 às 08:40)

Bom dia,

Fantástico amanhecer com nevoeiro na cidade. Aqui pelo Sameiro a água que caiu da chuva de ontem está congelada.


----------



## Crazyrain (4 Jan 2021 às 13:37)

Boa tarde .

Dia muito frio .

Tatual : 5 ° c


----------



## Crazyrain (4 Jan 2021 às 19:04)

Boa noite .

Temperatura já em queda , já nos 4 ° c .
A máxima de hoje foi baixa , 7 ° c .


----------



## davidazevedo (4 Jan 2021 às 21:16)

Por Famalicão 2⁰c. Hoje desce bem. Pena não passar uma nuvem e começar a fazer xixi...   

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Jan 2021 às 21:18)

Boa noite apenas 1°c a esta hora

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (4 Jan 2021 às 21:43)

Boa noite. Por Covas com 1.9°C. A mínima foi de - 1.3°C.
Envio foto de Cerveira sob nevoeiro às 11 da manhã. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Jan 2021 às 21:58)

Boa noite.

Hoje a madrugada não foi tão fria como a anterior, bastante humidade, bancos de nevoeiro moderado.
O dia foi frio mas suportável com agasalho leve.
A noite segue já em ambiente fresquinho quanto baste para estar à lareira\salamandra\aquecedor\manta\edredão\etc....
Já estamos nos negativos há cerca de 2 horas aqui na zona.
A temperatura mínima diárias nas EMAs e cá em casa, são as temperaturas de há minutos.
*
Tmín: -0,5ºC
Tmáx: 7,6ºC

Tactual: -0,5ºC
Hr: 

Ema de Paços de Ferreira (*finalmente alguém voltou a trabalhar e ligou o disjuntor que alimenta a estação!* )
Tmín: -0,8ºC
Tmáx: 8,0ºC

Tactual: -0,4ºC
Hr: 99%

EMA Luzim-Penafiel
Tmín: -0,1ºC
Tmáx: 5,4ºC

Tactual: 0,1ºC
Hr: -*​
A estação do Refúgio do Marão, a 1404 mts de altitude, está com *-4,4ºC*. 


Votos de boas experiências gélidas nesta semana de novo ano.


----------



## clone (4 Jan 2021 às 22:05)

0ºc


----------



## Crazyrain (4 Jan 2021 às 22:09)

1° c


----------



## guimeixen (4 Jan 2021 às 22:24)

Boa noite,

Vai descendo, 1°C agora .


----------



## guimeixen (4 Jan 2021 às 22:50)

Fui ver à janela ver como estava lá fora e os carros já têm geada/gelo. O carro preto tem aqueles padrões interessantes de gelo.


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Jan 2021 às 22:51)

Boas,

por aqui já está assim:






0ºC e a aparecer nevoeiro.


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Jan 2021 às 23:15)

Pronto, já vem o maldito nevoeiro outra vez  Assim não dá. A continuar assim não chego aos -8ºC de 2017 neste evento.


----------



## Santofsky (4 Jan 2021 às 23:48)

A propósito das tão ultimamente faladas efemérides da neve de 2009 e 2010, aproveito aqui para recordar que fez (ou ainda faz) hoje 7 anos que ocorreu o tornado de Paredes, um possível F2/F3 que provocou danos severos sobretudo ao nível das habitações, com telhas arrancadas, janelas partidas, ainda quedas de árvores de grande porte...


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Jan 2021 às 23:55)

Santofsky disse:


> A propósito das tão ultimamente faladas efemérides da neve de 2009 e 2010, aproveito aqui para recordar que fez (ou ainda faz) hoje 7 anos que ocorreu o tornado de Paredes, um possível F2/F3 que provocou danos severos sobretudo ao nível das habitações, com telhas arrancadas, janelas partidas, ainda quedas de árvores de grande porte...


Passou uns km a norte daqui, fiquei sem telhado numa garagem nessa noite.


----------



## Santofsky (5 Jan 2021 às 00:14)

c0ldPT disse:


> Passou uns km a norte daqui, fiquei sem telhado numa garagem nessa noite.



Imagino os estragos provocados exatamente pelo trajeto onde passou... Deve ter sido um pandemónio...


----------



## Tmsf (5 Jan 2021 às 00:16)

Santofsky disse:


> A propósito das tão ultimamente faladas efemérides da neve de 2009 e 2010, aproveito aqui para recordar que fez (ou ainda faz) hoje 7 anos que ocorreu o tornado de Paredes, um possível F2/F3 que provocou danos severos sobretudo ao nível das habitações, com telhas arrancadas, janelas partidas, ainda quedas de árvores de grande porte...


Lembro-me perfeitamente dessa noite... Estou a 2/3kms de distância de onde aconteceu e já aqui fiquei sem algumas telhas e conseguia perceber perfeitamente que algo de mais estranho estava a acontecer a pouca distância


----------



## Santofsky (5 Jan 2021 às 01:04)

Tmsf disse:


> Lembro-me perfeitamente dessa noite... Estou a 2/3kms de distância de onde aconteceu e já aqui fiquei sem algumas telhas e conseguia perceber perfeitamente que algo de mais estranho estava a acontecer a pouca distância



O tornado por onde passou praticamente levou tudo à frente. Foi mais ou menos semelhante ao que aconteceu no Algarve em novembro de 2012, um F2/F3...


----------



## Crazyrain (5 Jan 2021 às 07:12)

Bom dia. 

Muito frio ,  temperatura negativa de - 2° c .


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Jan 2021 às 07:23)

Bom dia 
temperatura atual *-1.ºC *


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2021 às 07:33)

Bom dia 
Geada / tudo branco ( campos)
Temperatura de -0,4°C

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Jan 2021 às 07:39)

Bom dia.

Que fresquinho...que maravilha.
Tudo branquinho. Tão...frio.
Boa camada de geada. Vou-me ver à rasca para descongelar o gelo do carro.
O vento está calmo.

*Tactual: -3,8ºC
Hr: 91%

EMA Paços de Ferreira
Tactual: -3,5ºC
Hr: 98%

EMA Luzim-Penafiel (06h)
T: -2,6ºC *​


----------



## karkov (5 Jan 2021 às 08:32)

Quando cheguei as 2 da manhã estava -1°









Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2021 às 09:29)

Bom dia, nevoeiro cerrado desde as 00h, geada quase nula, temperatura positiva portanto.


----------



## Crazyrain (5 Jan 2021 às 09:39)

Amanhecer mais frio dos últimos 4 anos , com temperatura mínima negativa de - 3 ° c .
Maior Camada de geada também dos últimos 4 anos , está tudo gelado , branco , parece que nevou . Vários charcos congelados .
Na minha casa , as torneiras estão congeladas e também o portão , estive meia hora a tentar descongelar para sair .

Tatual : 0 ° c


----------



## Stinger (5 Jan 2021 às 10:12)

-1 por aqui e forte Geada com telhados carros e campos tudo branco

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Jan 2021 às 10:56)

Por aqui o congelador do costume. A EMA marcou -4.3°C às 8h. Só amanhã sei o valor exato.











Os vidros do carro ainda não abrem. Tenho que meter o carro ao sol ou dar-lhe um banho. 


A ver se neste evento dá pra chegar perto dos -6°C de 2016/17.


----------



## Gates (5 Jan 2021 às 11:07)

Estou a 1km do mar, são 11h e o court de ténis ainda não “descongelou”...
1,5 graus às 8h
Agora seguimos com 4,5.


----------



## guimeixen (5 Jan 2021 às 12:03)

Bom dia,

Mínima de -2,8°C . Tudo branco!  A água em cima dos telhados do campo de futebol aqui em frente estava toda congelada.
Ao passar por uns carros à sombra por volta das 11h40 ainda estavam todos brancos.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Jan 2021 às 18:52)

Hoje de manhã em Urrô, Penafiel. Fotos da minha tia:


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2021 às 19:34)

Tiagolco disse:


> Hoje de manhã em Urrô, Penafiel. Fotos da minha tia:


Curiosíssimo, não muito longe daqui mas aqui não vi nada parecido. Localização exata há? Suspeito que seja próximo do rio Sousa em algum local virado a N. Será isto geada acumulada ou sincelo?


----------



## Crazyrain (5 Jan 2021 às 20:38)

1° c 

Mais uma noite gélida .


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2021 às 20:41)

Frio 
Temperatura atual de 3,2°C
89% hr 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (5 Jan 2021 às 21:20)

20h da noite e já estava assim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Jan 2021 às 21:44)

c0ldPT disse:


> Curiosíssimo, não muito longe daqui mas aqui não vi nada parecido. Localização exata há? Suspeito que seja próximo do rio Sousa em algum local virado a N. Será isto geada acumulada ou sincelo?


As fotos foram tiradas em Guilhufe, por volta das 10h.


----------



## davidazevedo (5 Jan 2021 às 21:57)

Isto é que gosto. Por Famalicão 1⁰c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (5 Jan 2021 às 22:24)

Esta estação do IPMA na Mealhada tem uns registos interessantes. Na noite passada registou uma mínima horária de -3,6ºC.


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2021 às 22:53)

Tiagolco disse:


> As fotos foram tiradas em Guilhufe, por volta das 10h.


É uma rotunda próxima ao Hospital, conheço bem o sítio e nunca suspeitei que produzisse boas inversões devido a não ficar num vale e longe de cursos de àgua.


----------



## ampa62 (5 Jan 2021 às 23:34)

Boa noite.
Por Covas 0.4°C e 98% de HR. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jan 2021 às 00:03)

Boa noite.



c0ldPT disse:


> É uma rotunda próxima ao Hospital, conheço bem o sítio e nunca suspeitei que produzisse boas inversões devido a não ficar num vale e longe de cursos de àgua.


Hoje não foi a inversão a ditar as suas leis como noutros casos. A temperatura em altitude também mandou, o frio permitiu zonas mais altas apresentarem temperaturas baixas.
No meu caso, a temperatura, desde que saí de casa pelas 8h, foi sempre a aumentar até à cidade de Paredes, zona mais baixa, em vale, muito propícia a inversões fortes; aí encontrei o nevoeiro que se manteve até à cidade de Penafiel.

Esta noite não há nevoeiro, até ao momento, como ontem, nos vales ao redor. O frio instalado é maior, temperatura negativa no vale de Paredes-Penafiel e depois já aqui no planalto da Chã de Ferreira.
A EMA de Paços de Ferreira já está nos negativos desde as 19.40h, a EMA de Luzim-Penafiel desde as 20h. Frio a entrar cedo...
Em 15 km de carro há gelo que não derreteu na carroçaria do carro.
Há pouco instalei um "radiation-shield" com um termómetro do lidl junto ao rio Eiriz, a poucas centenas de metros daqui. Amanhã de manhã lá irei verificar se há diferença cá para casa. 

De resto, vento calmo\fraco, céu limpo e frio quanto baste.

*Tmín: - 4,4ºC
Tmáx: 8,8ºC

Tactual: - 1,3ºC
Hr: 88%



Ema de Paços de Ferreira
Tmín: - 4,2ºC
Tmáx: 9,0ºC

Tactual: - 2,0ºC
Hr: 99%

EMA Luzim-Penafiel
Tmín: - 3,5ºC
Tmáx: 7,4ºC

Tactual: - 0,7ºC (23.00h)
Hr: -*​


----------



## joselamego (6 Jan 2021 às 07:36)

Bom dia 
Mínima  - 0,7°°C
Tudo branco da geada 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (6 Jan 2021 às 08:12)

Mínima do ano em Gondomar  (são Cosme )
-0,8°C

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jan 2021 às 09:08)

Bom dia.

Tudo branco de novo, geada bem marcada.
E frio. Já vos falei do frio? É verdade, está frio.

*Tactual: -2,6ºC

Ema de Paços de Ferreira: -2,8ºC

Ema de Luzim-Penafiel: -3,6ºC (08.00h)*​


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jan 2021 às 13:01)

Boa tarde.

Céu limpo, vento fraco e ainda frio. O sol ajuda a "aquecer".
Há ainda bastante geada em zonas viradas a norte.
Fui verificar o sensor que coloquei junto ao rio aqui perto, a temperatura mínima foi de *4,0ºC negativos*.

*Tmín: - 3,7ºC

Tactual: 8,5ºC
Hr: 88%



Ema de Paços de Ferreira
Tmín: - 3,9ºC

Tactual: 7,4ºC (12.40h)
Hr: 99%

EMA Luzim-Penafiel
Tmín: - 3,7ºC

Tactual: 4,3ºC (12.00h)
Hr: -*


----------



## Stinger (6 Jan 2021 às 17:03)

Vê se uma linha para sul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jan 2021 às 18:04)

Boa noite.

Também observei.
É deixar esta linha cozinhar em lume brando (=frio) para o fim de semana. Pode ser que nos traga alguma coisita branca ou parecida.

Por aqui já arrefece bem, levo 2,9ºC. A EMA de Paços de Ferreira segue com 3,1ºC.


----------



## guimeixen (6 Jan 2021 às 19:47)

Boa noite,

Mais um dia frio e tudo com geada. Mínima de -2°C.
Hoje reparei que em certas zonas na sombra pela cidade fora a geada não derrete e os passeios e estrada estão todos brancos. Os cristais de gelo da geada nessas zonas estão enormes! Nunca pensei que fosse ver isso aqui, pensava que era preciso máximas mais baixas para que isso acontecesse. Mas também não me lembro de uma situação assim desde que sigo a meteorologia, em que temos mínimas baixas e máximas mais baixas também. Janeiro de 2017 tivemos mínimas bem baixas (Merelim com -6,1°C), mas máximas baixas foram só dois dias.
Ao fim da tarde dei um salto ao Sameiro e em certas zonas havia geada com cristais enormes e poças meias congeladas. Ao ir embora e já depois do pôr do sol passei por Santa Lucrécia numa zona que nunca desaponta e desta vez não foi exceção. As zonas sombrias estavam cheias de gelo.
Deverá ainda acumular mais nos próximos dias. Quando tiver oportunidade partilho umas fotos que tirei, entretanto deixo estas que tirei com o telemóvel.

Sameiro:














Santa Lucrécia:


----------



## Dan (6 Jan 2021 às 21:49)

Têm de começar a colocar sal nessas estradas.


----------



## clone (6 Jan 2021 às 21:53)

-1ºc


----------



## davidazevedo (6 Jan 2021 às 22:54)

Por Famalicão já está negativo também. -1⁰c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (6 Jan 2021 às 23:59)

Boa noite. Dia bastante frio em Covas.
Máxima de 5.2°C mínima de - 2.1°C e neste momento - 1.1.


Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (7 Jan 2021 às 01:09)

*-3.5°C, *agora sim sem o maldito nevoeiro


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Jan 2021 às 07:52)

Impressionante há muitos anos que não registava uma mínima tão baixa 

-4°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## clone (7 Jan 2021 às 08:33)

-5c


----------



## Crazyrain (7 Jan 2021 às 09:25)

Bom dia. 

Tmin : - 3 ° c 

Tatual : 0 ° c 

Fortíssima camada de geada . Ainda se mantem a esta hora em muitos locais.


----------



## karkov (7 Jan 2021 às 09:35)

Arredores de Guimarães, 9 da manhã 








Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (7 Jan 2021 às 10:27)

Bom dia, finalmente mínimas de jeito, *-5.2ºC  *
Geada agressiva que forma uma espécie de espinhos como é habitual abaixo dos -3/-4, ainda persiste nas sombras.


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Jan 2021 às 10:29)

Boas,

Por aqui mais uma bruta camada de geada. Andou outra vez perto dos -5°C.


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Jan 2021 às 10:37)

Bom dia gente do Retângulo Polar Ártico.

Por aqui também está frio. Bastante. Muito. Um pouco...

Céu limpo, vento fraco. E muito gelo espalhado por aí fora. Geada negra também.
Hoje o frio foi mais democrático, mesmo em zonas mais litorais.
Nota-se que o ar está mais seco.

*Tmín: - 4,0ºC

Tactual: 3,4ºC
Hr: 82%



Ema de Paços de Ferreira
Tmín: - 4,8ºC

Tactual: 2,1ºC (12.40h)
Hr: 80%

EMA Luzim-Penafiel
Tmín: - 2,0ºC

Tactual: 3,1ºC (12.00h)
Hr: -

*
Vi há pouco o sensor com radiation shield que coloquei perto do rio aqui perto, boa mínima!


----------



## davidazevedo (7 Jan 2021 às 11:40)

É só preciso que as nuvens venham com mais força
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (7 Jan 2021 às 13:02)

Boa tarde,

Mais uma madrugada gelada . Mínima de -2,1°C.

De manhã passei pela tal zona de Santa Lucrécia e havia bastante gelo e geada. Muita da geada já e um acumular destes últimos dias. Reparei agora que a geada e gelo está-se a acumular também onde moro na parte virada a norte, tem nos passeios, estrada e nos jardins dos prédios.

Uns registos:


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Jan 2021 às 18:22)

Tempo mais parecido com este só me lembro mesmo em Janeiro de 2009, em que mal dava para derreter o gelo durante o dia. Nesse ano uma sucessão de dias como estes acabou em grande, naquela mítica sexta-feira. Penso que desta vez não teremos a mesma sorte. Mas será por pouco.

Agora mesmo passei a pé por uns campos que ainda tinham geada. O mais incrível nesta situação é a sucessão de dias em que a temperatura média nem chega aos 5°C (desde o dia 1).


Foto tirada há 20 minutos.


----------



## guimeixen (7 Jan 2021 às 18:30)

Mais uns registos hoje ao fim da tarde. Fotos tiradas por volta das 17h30.














Dan disse:


> Têm de começar a colocar sal nessas estradas.



Passei lá outra vez e já deitaram:


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (7 Jan 2021 às 18:35)

No windy, ainda preve alguma neve para Freamunde, no final do dia de sabado e madrugada de domingo.


----------



## Lopes45 (7 Jan 2021 às 18:45)

Joaquim Coelho disse:


> No windy, ainda preve alguma neve para Freamunde, no final do dia de sabado e madrugada de domingo.


Isso era porreiro. Tenho seguido e realmente na app windy o gfs tem dado queda de neve para Freamunde. Espero que sim se realize.


----------



## Crazyrain (7 Jan 2021 às 18:48)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Tempo mais parecido com este só me lembro mesmo em Janeiro de 2009, em que mal dava para derreter o gelo durante o dia. Nesse ano uma sucessão de dias como estes acabou em grande, naquela mítica sexta-feira. Penso que desta vez não teremos a mesma sorte. Mas será por pouco.
> 
> Agora mesmo passei a pé por uns campos que ainda tinham geada. O mais incrível nesta situação é a sucessão de dias em que a temperatura média nem chega aos 5°C (desde o dia 1).
> 
> ...



Tivemos em 2016 ( se não estou em erro ) e mais frio do que agora.  Na altura tive temperaturas negativas a partir das 6 da tarde.
E , se não estou em erro , também tivemos o azar habitual aqui no Litoral Norte . Cota 0 e com uma depressão no Norte de Espanha que não chegou cá.


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (7 Jan 2021 às 18:52)

Lopes45 disse:


> Isso era porreiro. Tenho seguido e realmente na app windy o gfs tem dado queda de neve para Freamunde. Espero que sim se realize.


O mais estranho e que no meteograma ainda coloca mm em lousada e em Paços de Ferreira nada


----------



## ampa62 (7 Jan 2021 às 19:01)

Boa tarde, 

Por aqui mais um dia frio. Máxima de 5.5ºC e mínima de -2.8ºC. É muito raro as mínimas descerem para além dos -3.
Só há uns anos atrás registei -5.7ºC.

Finalmente a humidade a baixar rondando neste momento os 70% e neste momento registo 1.5ºC.


----------



## Lopes45 (7 Jan 2021 às 19:02)

Pois isto anda tudo uma confusão. Mas gostava de ver isso acontecer novamente. Mas o mais provável é vermos uns farrapos sem acumulação. Não estou a ver grande chances de precipitação para estes lados.


----------



## Crazyrain (7 Jan 2021 às 19:07)

ampa62 disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Por aqui mais um dia frio. Máxima de 5.5ºC e mínima de -2.8ºC. É muito raro as mínimas descerem para além dos -3.
> Só há uns anos atrás registei -5.7ºC.
> ...



Não foi em janeiro de 2016 ? Eu registei -4.


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Jan 2021 às 21:14)

Boa noite.

@guimeixen foste às compras ao lidl...







Joaquim Coelho disse:


> No windy, ainda preve alguma neve para Freamunde, no final do dia de sabado e madrugada de domingo.





Lopes45 disse:


> Isso era porreiro. Tenho seguido e realmente na app windy o gfs tem dado queda de neve para Freamunde. Espero que sim se realize.



Nem me lembrem de tal. Vou ter de olhar para o céu até me deitar. Já sinto dores no pescoço só de pensar nisso! 

A noite vai fria sim senhor. Mais uma noite de geada marcada, com a humidade a descer são noites favoráveis à geada negra. É boa para controlo populacional de várias espécies inimigas a uma agricultura sustentável e ecológica. Não precisamos de produtos químicos ou outras acções mais energéticas contra a bicharada. O PAN agradece...
O vento sopra fraco de N\NNE.

*Tmín: - 4,0ºC
Tmáx: 8,7ºC

Tactual: - 0,9ºC
Hr: 73%



Ema de Paços de Ferreira
Tmín: - 4,8ºC
Tmáx: 9,2ºC

Tactual: - 1,9ºC
Hr: 94%

EMA Luzim-Penafiel
Tmín: - 2,0ºC
Tmáx: 7,7ºC

Tactual: 0,3ºC (21.00h)
Hr: -*


----------



## davidazevedo (7 Jan 2021 às 21:55)

Não percebo nada. Cada vez se vê menos precipitação, mas a minha App quer que tenha um ataque. A neve mais.proxima do litoral....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## clone (7 Jan 2021 às 22:07)

-2ºc  a geada a cair que não é brincadeira.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jan 2021 às 22:24)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Mais uma madrugada gelada . Mínima de -2,1°C.
> 
> ...


"Flores" de inverno... Belíssimo efeito


----------



## qwerl (7 Jan 2021 às 22:34)

Crazyrain disse:


> Não foi em janeiro de 2016 ? Eu registei -4.



Eu diria Janeiro de 2017, houve um evento interessante de frio (entrada de leste) entre 18-22 de Janeiro com mínimas muito baixas, inclusive chegou a ser batido um ou outro valor absoluto no Litoral, e chegaram a cair uns flocos no sotavento 
----
Boa noite,

Até aqui ao lado do mar (Esmoriz) as noites têm sido muito frias, com uma duração que já nao me recordo há algum tempo... todas as manhãs têm sido presenteadas com geada generalizada e tudo o que for água parada congelado à superfície 

Neste momento sigo com *1.6ºC*, e já há geada nos carros... Se não levantar o vento de leste durante a noite (na última noite impediu que a temperatura descesse mais, mínima de 2.1ºC), sou capaz de ter uma mínima interessante amanhã


----------



## MSantos (7 Jan 2021 às 23:39)

*Seguimento Especial FILOMENA (08-10 Jan 2021)*


----------



## ampa62 (8 Jan 2021 às 00:42)

Crazyrain disse:


> Não foi em janeiro de 2016 ? Eu registei -4.


Em 20 Jan 2019 registei - 3.9.
Em Jan 2016 nao tinha a estação online. Tenho a data num papel algures. . 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (8 Jan 2021 às 00:42)

ampa62 disse:


> Em 20 Jan 2017 registei - 3.9.
> Em Jan 2016 nao tinha a estação online. Tenho a data num papel algures. .
> 
> Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk





Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## karkov (8 Jan 2021 às 01:04)

As 21:15 nos arredores de Guimarães 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Jan 2021 às 01:14)

*-4.5°C*, imagino lá em baixo junto do ribeiro, já deve ir abaixo de -5.


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Jan 2021 às 07:20)

Bom dia,

Mínima e atuais *2.1.ºC *

Últimas noites com vento moderado de Leste a não deixar a temperatura descer.

Neste momento sopra a 24km/h com rajadas de 37km/h


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jan 2021 às 08:23)

Bom dia.

Céu com nebulosidade para E\SE, vento fraco de NNE.
E muito frio. Claro!

*Tactual: -2,8ºC


Ema Paços de Ferreira (08.00h)
Tactual: -5,3ºC

EMA Luzim-Penafiel (07.00h)
Tactual: -0,9ºC*​


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Jan 2021 às 09:24)

*-5.5°C* às 8h. O vento esteve calmo apesar da previsão 
Mal posso esperar pela mínima de amanhã, promete se o vento ou nuvens não aparecerem.


----------



## Crazyrain (8 Jan 2021 às 09:32)

Bom dia .
Mais um amanhecer gélido .

Tmin : -3 ° c ( muitos dias seguidos com temperaturas negativas )

Tatual : 0° c ( às 8 e meia ainda estavam 2°  negativos ) .

Forte camada de geada como tem estado sempre .


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jan 2021 às 11:05)

Boas pessoal, tendo em conta que está a começar a Filomena e a possibilidade de neve em alguns sítios, vamos tentar centralizar o seguimento no *tópico especial* por agora.

Obrigado!


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Jan 2021 às 07:11)

Bom dia,

atuais *2.1°C *

Vento moderado de Leste durante toda noite, sopra agora *26km/h* 
windchill *-3°C*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Jan 2021 às 21:14)

Boa noite pessoal continua o frio!!!
0°c
Os carros já tem geada.
Espetacular este Janeiro!!!

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (11 Jan 2021 às 22:46)

Boas,

De volta ao Litoral Norte, onde, pelo Porto, temperatura lá vai descendo lentamente. 5,4 ºC neste momento.


----------



## Gates (12 Jan 2021 às 02:43)

4,5 graus em Gaia neste momento. Acordei com sirene dos bombeiros :/
Já esteve melhor (mais frio) por esta altura em dias recentes. Vamos ver o que a manhã nos reserva.


----------



## Pedro Matos (12 Jan 2021 às 10:44)

Bons dias,
Ontem fui às compras ao LIDL e adquiri um termómetro (a estação é o próximo passo ). Em Riba de Ave a temperatura chegou aos - 2,9ºC sendo que às 7h00 ainda marcava -1,5ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Jan 2021 às 19:48)

Boa noite.

Noitinhas frias pessoal. Bem frias.
O que nos vale é o sol diurno (nocturno nem por isso...) que aquece um pouco corpo e alma, e permite ligeiro\discreto aquecimento das casas - se é que isso é possível! Ao menos atenua a perda de calor das casas.
Ontem a *minima* junto ao rio Eiriz desceu aos *- 4,1ºC*, hoje desceu aos *- 5,0ºC*.









Por comparação a *EMA de Paços* apresentou *- 2,6ºC*, hoje desceu aos *- 4,7ºC*.
Cá em casa, a *mínima* ontem foi de *- 2,0ºC*, hoje desceu para os *- 3,9ºC*.

Tem sido noites de geada moderada. Com pouco vento (por vezes calmo).

*Tactual: 1,1ºC*
*Hr: 67%*

*EMA Paços de Ferreira*
*Tactual: 0,6ºC*
*Hr: 91%*

*EMA Luzim-Penafiel*
*Tactual: 2,8ºC (19.00h)*
*Hr: -*​


----------



## Snifa (12 Jan 2021 às 20:15)

Boa noite,

De volta ao seguimento do Litoral Norte após 3 semanas geladas pelo Nordeste Transmontano a culminarem com neve no passado fim de semana 
Por aqui hoje também bastante frio, embora nada que se compare com as terras do Nordeste

Mínima fria de *1.4º*c e máxima de *11.9ºc .*

Neste momento 6.9ºc , vento NNE 4 Km/h e 79%HR.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Jan 2021 às 21:18)

Boa noite atuais 0.5°c mais uma  noite gelada!!!

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (12 Jan 2021 às 23:19)

Boa noite,

Vai arrefecendo pelo Porto, 4,3 ºC agora, num dia já de si fresquinho onde a máxima chegou apenas aos 11,3 ºC. A mínima foi de 2,1 ºC.
Ao final da manhã estive pelo Parque da Cidade e vi duas coisas que não esperava ver:

Uma garça-real meio perdida no meio dos prados, nunca tinha visto tal coisa por lá. Que estaria ela à espera de apanhar para o almoço naquele lugar? 





E... geada!   Num lugar ainda em sombra por volta das 12h00.


----------



## Snifa (13 Jan 2021 às 08:31)

Bom dia,
manhã gelada pelo Porto com formação de geada em muitas zonas, mínima de *0.5ºc* 

Actual 0.9ºc, vento fraco e 90%HR.

Fotos de há minutos:


----------



## joselamego (13 Jan 2021 às 10:05)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo por gondomar 
Manhã com geada 
Mínima de -0,2°C
Atual de 2,6°C
92% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (13 Jan 2021 às 11:34)

Bom dia,

Mínima de -1,9°C e mais uma manhã com bastante geada. Merelim a ir outra vez a -4°C e já vai com 12 dias de mínimas negativas e ainda deverá ter mais algumas. Com o passar da semana tem havido mais geada devido às noites serem mais húmidas.
Uns registos feitos na zona onde moro:


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Jan 2021 às 21:19)

Boa noite.

Como refere o @guimeixen a geada aumentou, precisamente devido à humidade mais alta nas 2 últimas noites.
Ainda são noite gélidas. Bem frias, muitas horas de negativos, a condicionar o conforto habitacional.

Ontem Paços de Ferreira (EMA) apresentou uma temperatura média de 1,3ºC. Muito baixa para os padrões desta zona litoral, embora aqui no planalto não seja propriamente uma novidade.
O céu apresentou hoje muita névoa (bruma), não permitindo que o sol aquecesse tanto a pele como noutros dias.
O vento esteve em geral fraco\calmo.
Junto ao rio Eiriz registei hoje *- 5,0ºC*.

*Tmín: - 3,7ºC
Tmáx: 12,8ºC
Tactual: 0,2ºC
Hr: 67%*

*EMA Paços de Ferreira
Tmín: - 4,7ºC
Tmáx: 12,5ºC
Tactual: - 0,7ºC
Hr: 91%*

*EMA Luzim-Penafiel
Tmín: - 3,8ºC
Tmáx: 11,2ºC
Tactual: 2,4ºC (20.00h)
Hr: -*​


----------



## João Pedro (13 Jan 2021 às 22:51)

Boa noite,

Mais um dia frio pelo Porto, com temperatura mínima de 0,8 ºC e máxima de 10,4 ºC. Neste momento em descida com 5,4 ºC. Será que chega aos 0 ºC? 
Vim há pouco da rua e está tudo molhado, a HR está nos 97%. Há uma bruma muito ténue no ar.


----------



## Stinger (13 Jan 2021 às 23:16)

Notei tudo molhado e bastante frio.

Aqui já há bruma no ar e temperatura de 1 grau

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jfo (14 Jan 2021 às 01:02)

Ontem registei a temperatura mais alta deste ano 13 graus, no entanto com o aproximar da noite as temperaturas desceram rapidamente. Às 22h30 registei -1 grau.


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Jan 2021 às 07:52)

Bom dia,
Mínima gelada* -1.4.ºC* 

“Mar de nuvens” a correr de Leste nas zonas mais baixas, vindas do vale do douro.

Atuais *-0.4°C *e vento *ENE 15km/h *


----------



## Snifa (14 Jan 2021 às 07:54)

Bom dia,

por aqui também estamos nos negativos, mínima de *-0.9ºc* 

Neste momento -0.6ºc , vento fraco, 96% HR, muita geada e algum nevoeiro gelado a vir de leste


----------



## João Pedro (14 Jan 2021 às 09:20)

Bom dia,
Amanhecer gélido pelo Porto; hoje, já tão perto do Atlântico, a mínima foi mesmo  de 0 ºC 
Muito nevoeiro, que o sol, a custo, vai tentando romper. Neste momento estão ainda apenas 0,3 ºC. 
Sopra um vento gélido; a sensação térmica é de -1,8 ºC


----------



## Snifa (14 Jan 2021 às 09:36)

Por aqui mantêm-se algum nevoeiro e a temperatura nos *-0.2ºc* actuais.

Bastante geada nos carros e telhados aqui perto, fotos de há minutos:






Um telhado com musgo e bastante geada:


----------



## guimeixen (14 Jan 2021 às 10:07)

Bom dia,

Mais um dia gelado com nevoeiro que não chegou aqui e ficou-se pelas nas zonas mais baixas. Tive mínima de -2,8°C  e estava tudo branco mais uma vez. Merelim podia ter descido mais, mas o nevoeiro deve ter travado um bocado a descida, ainda assim marcava -3,6°C às 9h e certamente deve ter tocado nos -4,0°C. Ainda há nevoeiro nas zonas mais baixas, mas já parece haver menos. É difícil de se ver o nevoeiro pois a visibilidade está muito má.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Jan 2021 às 10:37)

Autêntico gelo!!!
A esta hora ainda -1°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jcboliveira (14 Jan 2021 às 14:25)

Boa tarde

A estação do ISEP tem estado a acusar a idade: fica off e fica on.
Montei uma nova estação com o endereço
https://meteo.ipp.pt

Está numa nova posição face à anterior mas espero que vos forneça a mesma informação da anterior.


----------



## Gates (14 Jan 2021 às 16:20)

1,5 graus de mínima esta manhã . Mas numa depressão do terreno a umas centenas de metros de minha casa deve ter chegado aos zero graus. Inaudito ver isto na minha zona...


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Jan 2021 às 21:23)

Boas
Máxima de 10.5.ºC

Sigo com 6.ºC o vento tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade rapidamente (16km/h E)


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Jan 2021 às 22:32)

Boa noite.

Mas que bela camada de gelo nos trouxe o início do dia.
Em muitas zonas estava perigoso o trânsito de veículos e peões. Quedas várias...
O dia foi agradável, embora a neblina estivesse sempre presente.
A humidade foi apreciável.
A noite segue fria, mas não tanto como as anteriores.
Junto ao *rio Eiriz*, aqui perto, registei hoje uma *temperatura mínima de - 5,0ºC*.

*Por cá
Tmín: - 4,0ºC
Tmáx: 11,4ºC
Tactual: 1,3ºC
Hr: 83%*

*EMA Paços de Ferreira
Tmín: - 4,1ºC
Tmáx: 11,4ºC
Tactual: 0,6ºC (22.00h)
Hr: 91%*

*EMA Luzim-Penafiel
Tmín: - 4,3ºC
Tmáx: 8,2ºC
Tactual: 2,5ºC (21.00h)
Hr: -*​


----------



## guimeixen (14 Jan 2021 às 22:59)

Boa noite,

Muito gelo na estrada também por aqui. Hoje passei pelo centro da cidade e havia muito sal espalhado pelas ruas fora.
Vai arrefecendo mas também não tanto como nos outros dias. Amanhã deverá haver algum nevoeiro, mas não deverá chegar até aqui onde moro penso eu, talvez seja semelhante a hoje.

Finalmente consegui ter todas a fotos prontas e deixo aqui um link para o tópico que criei com as geadas deste mês:
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/geada-braga-janeiro-2021.10580/
E também uns registos do nevoeiro do início do mês:
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/o-nevoeiro.10338/pagina-3#post-818339


----------



## joselamego (15 Jan 2021 às 11:25)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Mínima 1,9°C 
Atual de 7,7°C
94% hr 

Vai regressar a chuva na próxima semana, viva 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gates (15 Jan 2021 às 11:25)

Ahh já soube bem estar um pouco ao sol.
10 graus neste momento em Matosinhos 
Céu limpo sem vento


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Jan 2021 às 07:50)

Bom dia.
-2°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Jan 2021 às 19:44)

Boa noite.

Esse confinamento, vai fino? Ainda bem.
Por aqui também tudo fino, está tudo calmo, na Paz do Senhor.
O clima? Também, esse vai bem, as pragas estão a detestar pois a geada é sua inimiga natural, e em 15 dias já lhes fez estrago.

Hoje, com alguma bruma\neblina\névoa, vento fraco\aragem, tivemos uma madrugada fria, e um dia agradável.
Estamos todos ansiosos pelo regresso da chuva, eu sei, lá para 3ª feira ela virá, por agora resta-nos aproveitar para queimar mais uns pellets, uns cavacos, exercer pressão na rede eléctrica nacional e barragens associadas.

*Por cá
Tmín: - 3,3ºC
Tmáx: 13,8ºC
Tactual: 2,4ºC
Hr: 83%*

*EMA Paços de Ferreira
Tmín: - 3,9ºC
Tmáx: 13,9ºC
Tactual: 1,9ºC (22.00h)
Hr: 91%*

*EMA Luzim-Penafiel
Tmín: - 3,3ºC
Tmáx: 10,3ºC
Tactual: 2,7ºC (19.00h)
Hr: -*​
No rio Eiriz, aqui pertinho, registei hoje uma *Tmín* de *- 4,2ºC*.
Não bato recordes, é certo, mas fica para registo. 


Continuem com um excelente fim de semana, submetam-se aos mandamentos da troika covidiana. Eu lá terei de me mascarar mais umas valentes horas num qualquer bunker imerso de microscópicos vírus nesta próxima noite. E na seguinte. E mais além...


----------



## João Branco (17 Jan 2021 às 00:30)

Rio Tinto, manhã de dia 14





Aeródromo da Maia pouco depois (muita geada no pavimento da estrada de Alfena para o aeródromo, com relatos de derrapagens)





Rio Tinto, manhã de dia 16


----------



## joselamego (17 Jan 2021 às 11:49)

Bom dia 
Madrugada e manhã fria 
Alguma geada 
Mínima de 0,4°C
Temperatura atual de 7,9°C
81% hr 
Céu limpo 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## jfo (17 Jan 2021 às 18:55)

A máxima foi de: 13 graus
Miníma: -2 graus


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Jan 2021 às 19:37)

Boa noite.

De novo um dia de sol, com uma madrugada fria e geada moderada a forte.
Entre o final da manhã e meio da tarde esteve agradável.
O vento mantém-se calmo.

*Por cá
Tmín: - 3,0ºC
Tmáx: 15,0ºC
Tactual: 4,1ºC
Hr: 71%

EMA Paços de Ferreira
Tmín: - 2,5ºC
Tmáx: 14,5ºC
Tactual: 3,3ºC (19.20h)
Hr: 90%

EMA Luzim-Penafiel
Tmín: - 3,4ºC
Tmáx: 10,3ºC
Tactual: 2,7ºC (19.00h)
Hr: -*​
No rio Eiriz, aqui pertinho, registei hoje uma *Tmín* de *- 3,3ºC*.

Boa semana!


----------



## CptRena (17 Jan 2021 às 22:36)

Hoje por aqui

Min:    0,9°C
Max:   16,5°C
Actual: 5,1°C (subiu desde que postei no outro tópico)


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jan 2021 às 21:59)

Boa noite.

Por aqui mais um dia soleado, com uma temperatura diurna que subiu para uns agradáveis 16,2ºC. Portanto, trata-se de uma temperatura bem convidativa a passeios relaxantes por essas veredas, montes, vales, ruas, passeios marítimos e outros aprazíveis locais.
Não que os tenha feito, mas podia e devia fazer. Mas não nesta altura. Fica para breve, quem sabe na primavera ou verão, se não deste ano, até ao fim da década... 

Bem, divergindo agora, o céu esteve\está limpo, vento calmo, ainda bom para inversões, já não marcadas mas ainda assim a permitir geadas moderadas em bastantes locais. Ainda com presença de bruma matinal, névoa pela noite.

*Por cá
Tmín: - 0,5ºC
Tmáx: 16,2ºC
Tactual: 1,7ºC
Hr: 76%

EMA Paços de Ferreira
Tmín: - 1,2ºC
Tmáx: 15,9ºC
Tactual: 0,9ºC (21.40h)
Hr: 96%

EMA Luzim-Penafiel
Tmín: - 1,6ºC
Tmáx: 13,7ºC
Tactual: 3,8ºC (21.00h)
Hr: -*

Junto ao rio Eiriz, aqui perto, registei hoje uma *Tmín* de *- 1,5ºC*.


----------



## Stinger (19 Jan 2021 às 11:20)

Céu muito nublado com rajadas de vento moderadas 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Jan 2021 às 17:51)

Boa tarde.

O céu começou a encobrir ao final da madrugada, nuvens do tipo médio\médio-alto.
Entretanto o tecto de nuvens está a baixar com o passar das horas e o vento tem vindo a intensificar.
Registei *vento médio máximo* de *38,5 km\h* às 17.06h, e *rajada máxima* de *53,3 km\h* às 17.37h.

Aguarda-se com expectativa relativa o regresso da chuva.

Sem estragos, sem excessos, pois anda muita gente na rua e pode ser perigoso.
Todas as actividades em curso merecem chuva fraca no máximo. Haja prioridades...

*Por cá
Tmín: - 1,2ºC
Tmáx: 11,5ºC
Tactual: 11,0ºC
Hr: 65%

EMA Paços de Ferreira
Tmín: - 2,0ºC
Tmáx: 11,5ºC
Tactual: 11,0ºC (17.40h)
Hr: 96%

EMA Luzim-Penafiel
Tmín: - 1,0ºC
Tmáx: 10,9ºC
Tactual: 10,2ºC (17.00h)
Hr: -
*​*Ora bolas, *esqueci-me de verificar o sensor junto ao rio Eiriz. Amanhã passo por lá, se o vento não o levar...


----------



## Snifa (19 Jan 2021 às 20:51)

Boa noite,

frente em aproximação, fortes rajadas de vento que andam pelos 60/65 Kmh de SSW.

Sigo com 12.1ºc ( mínima ainda fria com *3.4ºc*) e 71% HR.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Jan 2021 às 21:26)

Boas noites,

Frente a "chegar à porta" do Porto:






A chegar agora, mas os seus emissários têm "batido à porta" todo o dia 
Rajada máxima até agora de 57,9 km/h
12,2 ºC neste momento.


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Jan 2021 às 22:08)

Boas,

Vento médio de Sul / SSE *41km/h *a aumentar de intensidade.
Rajadas já foram aos *88km/h *

Está “quentinho” *11.6.ºC *


----------



## Stinger (19 Jan 2021 às 23:36)

Chuva batida a vento

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (20 Jan 2021 às 00:39)

Boa noite
Chuva e vento 
Acumulados de 1,6 mm
10,5°C
92% hr 

Vai ser uma bela madrugada de chuva 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gates (20 Jan 2021 às 02:40)

Começou agora a tempestade!
Chove a potes.
Vento assustador


----------



## StormRic (20 Jan 2021 às 02:46)

Gates disse:


> Começou agora a tempestade!
> Chove a potes.
> Vento assustador



Radar bem interessante, com aquela linha de ecos laranja a aproximar-se da A.M.Porto:


----------



## Tmsf (20 Jan 2021 às 03:47)

Rajadas fortíssimas...


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jan 2021 às 09:37)

Bom dia,

Noite muito chuvosa pelo Porto, com as estações amadoras e oficiais a registarem acumulados bastante diversificados entre +/- 23 e 43 mm.
A estação aqui mais perto regista 33,3 mm.

As do IPMA, até às 6h00:
S. Gens 32,6 mm
Massarelos 24,3 mm
Serra do Pilar 28,5 mm

Vai chovendo muito fraco por agora.
11,7 ºC, rajada máxima de 59,2 km/h.


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Jan 2021 às 09:39)

Bom dia,
Acumulados *28mm*

Rajada máxima *90km/h *por volta das 4h

Agora estão *11°C* vento continua moderado a forte de Sul


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jan 2021 às 09:42)

E de repente, começou a chover com grande intensidade! 
Radar de Arouca, inacreditavelmente, ou se calhar não, está outra vez off...


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jan 2021 às 09:54)

Volta a chover com muita intensidade, até faz fumo nos telhados 
Acumulado sobe para os 35,1 mm.


----------



## Snifa (20 Jan 2021 às 10:06)

Bom dia,

Chove com muita intensidade no Porto e de forma contínua..


----------



## Snifa (20 Jan 2021 às 10:07)

João Pedro disse:


> Radar de Arouca, inacreditavelmente, ou se calhar não, está outra vez off...



É obvio que o radar, ou alguma estrutura associada a ele ( por exemplo telecomunicações) não pode apanhar chuva.... 

*31.4 mm *e a contar .


----------



## guimeixen (20 Jan 2021 às 10:28)

Bom dia,

Grande TROVÃO!  

Edit: Mais um!


----------



## Tmsf (20 Jan 2021 às 10:35)

Mais uma chuvada


----------



## joselamego (20 Jan 2021 às 12:15)

Bom dia 
Grande noite de chuva e rajadas de vento 
Acumulados 37,9 mm
Temperatura de 13,4°C
98% hr



Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Jan 2021 às 18:46)

Grande temporal por aqui agora mesmo!


Chuva torrencial com rajadas.


----------



## joselamego (20 Jan 2021 às 20:37)

Grande dia de chuva 
Acumulados de 47,0 mm
Temperatura atual de 12,6°C
97% hr 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jan 2021 às 22:51)

Boas noites,

Por hoje deve estar feito no que à precipitação diz respeito: 44,2 mm. Not bad, not bad at all 
12 ºC, 100% de HR.


----------



## joselamego (20 Jan 2021 às 22:53)

Chuva moderada neste momento 
Acumulados ótimos 47,3 mm
12,3°C
97% hr 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Jan 2021 às 23:06)

Boas,
Por aqui *47.8mm*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Jan 2021 às 10:08)

Impressionante a quantidade de chuva que cai do céu...


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (21 Jan 2021 às 10:27)

Bom dia 
Continua a chuva 
Acumulados desde meia noite de 6,0 mm
12,7°C
98% hr 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tmsf (21 Jan 2021 às 11:42)

Chuva em força por estes lados


----------



## guimeixen (21 Jan 2021 às 13:02)

Boa tarde,

Muita chuva ontem, 52mm  acumulados e estação Braga CIM acumulou 61,1mm  se não me enganei a somar pois os dados diários desapareceram mais uma vez . Porque será que isto acontece? Na página de monitorização diária estão lá os dados de Merelim, mas na observação diária falta os dados de quase todas as estações, incluindo Merelim. E Merelim também já não regista precipitação à quase 3 meses... 

Hoje vai em 21,3mm, Braga CIM ia com 13,8mm até às 10h, depois desapareceu juntamente com outras estações. Pelas previsões logo deveremos ter bastante vento.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Jan 2021 às 20:00)

Boa noite.

Ontem sim, ontem foi dia generoso com chuva farta para todos.
Terminei o dia com uma *acumulado* de *58,9 mm*.
Ainda bem que no dia anterior tinha limpado o sensor e a sujidade acumulada nas conchas senão teria um pouco mais. 
Não sei quanto acumularam as EMAs de Paços de Ferreira e Luzim-Penafiel.

Já hoje, tivemos chuva farta de manhã, com aguaceiros pela tarde, um ou outro mais forte.
O *acumulado diário* está nos *31,8 mm*.
A *EMA de Paços de Ferreira* recolheu *25,7 mm*, enquanto a *EMA de Luzim* *24,3 mm*.
Nada mau para 2 dias. E virá mais já amanhã, veremos o que nos trará...

O *vento* também tem soprado bem, com *rajadas máximas*, ontem e hoje, de *52,2 km\h e 52,6 km\h* respectivamente.

*Tactual: 12,2ºC
Hr: 95%*​


----------



## joselamego (21 Jan 2021 às 20:47)

Boa noite 
Céu muito nublado 
Ao longo do dia períodos de chuva 
Acumulados de 11,2 mm
Temperatura atual de 13,5°C
98% hr 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jan 2021 às 20:58)

Boa noite,

Acumulados menos expressivos hoje, mas nada de se deitar fora: 12,19 mm.
Dia "quente", abafado, apesar do vento. Máxima de 14,3 ºC e mínima de 11,9 ºC. Neste momento ainda 13,6 ºC e 97% de HR.
Porto com aviso laranja para o vento a partir das 21h00. Para já, a rajada máxima do dia foi de 48 km/h.


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Jan 2021 às 22:13)

Boa noite,

Por cá rajada máxima de *93km/h* com vento médio a atingir *57km/h*
Acumulados 8.9mm

Vento a aumentar de intensidade, vai assobiando nas janelas a Sul , 12.4.ºC


----------



## RamalhoMR (21 Jan 2021 às 22:30)

Boa noite. 
Neste momento por Braga agravamento notório do tempo. O vento tem vindo aumentar bastante de intensidade. E Ora chove Ora para. 
Que não haja estragos. 

Continuação. 
Protegam se!


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Jan 2021 às 22:45)

Vento médio toca agora nos *50km/h *


----------



## RamalhoMR (21 Jan 2021 às 22:55)

Flashs verdes por detrás do Bom Jesus e respectivas explosões. Autêntico temporal neste momento


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jan 2021 às 23:00)

Noite de temporal lá fora; o vento faz uns barulhos assustadores nas janelas... parece coisa de filme de terror! 
Segunda ronda de chuva a caminho do Porto


----------



## PauloSR (21 Jan 2021 às 23:25)

Boa noite! 

Rajadas fortes pela Póvoa de Lanhoso.

De momento, a chuva acalmou...


----------



## Tmsf (21 Jan 2021 às 23:27)

Acabei de sair do trabalho e pelo caminho em 5kms já há árvores no chão... Esperemos que as coisas não se agravem muito


----------



## Snifa (21 Jan 2021 às 23:30)

Vento a aumentar claramente de intensidade com rajadas muito fortes por aqui, chove bem com 12.8 mm acumulados até ao momento.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jan 2021 às 23:38)

Salvo erro a estação do @Joaopaulo  foi agora aos 109 km/h.


----------



## c0ldPT (21 Jan 2021 às 23:39)

Vento a ficar MUITO agressivo repentinamente  Nas divisões da casa viradas a W/SW o barulho é assustador.


----------



## Tmsf (21 Jan 2021 às 23:40)

Incrível este vento


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jan 2021 às 23:47)

ISEP registou rajada de 85,3 km/h há cerca de 10 minutos.
Acumulado sobe para os 15,01 mm.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (21 Jan 2021 às 23:47)

Chuva muito forte agora, batida a vento também forte.


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Jan 2021 às 23:52)

Aqui está muito agressivo.


Enorme powerflash (esverdeado) agora a Este. Deve ter sido em Dume.


Um milagre a luz ainda não ter ido.


----------



## RamalhoMR (22 Jan 2021 às 00:07)

Aqui a luz já foi e já veio. Parte do Bom Jesus ficou tudo as escuras por momentos. 



Ruipedroo disse:


> Aqui está muito agressivo.
> 
> 
> Enorme powerflash (esverdeado) agora a Este. Deve ter sido em Dume.
> ...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (22 Jan 2021 às 00:08)

Caro vizinho. Por estas bandas levamos com algumas rajadas de vento fortes-muito fortes de W/SW a meterem mesmo respeito a cerca de 1 Hora. O sistema frontal ativo associado a Hortense vai mostrar o que tem na barriga. Esperemos que não haja grandes estragos como pode vir a acontecer nestes eventos. Continuação de bom now casting a todos os MeteoLoucos.


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Jan 2021 às 01:16)

Trovoada em Espinho, agora mesmo

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (22 Jan 2021 às 01:20)

Muito vento por aqui.. a luz já falhou.


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Jan 2021 às 01:22)

Granizo em espinho agora mesmo. Possível tornado 

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (22 Jan 2021 às 01:32)

Miguel96 disse:


> Granizo em espinho agora mesmo. Possível tornado
> 
> Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk



Esta acertou em cheio em Espinho.


----------



## RamalhoMR (22 Jan 2021 às 04:12)

Bom dia. 
Trovoada e queda de granizo por volta das três da Manhã. 
Continuamos em regimes de aguaceiros e o vento lá sopra com uma ou outra rajada. 

E bora lá trabalhar. Um dos que estão "fora" do confinamento obrigatório. 
Bom fim de semana


----------



## StormRic (22 Jan 2021 às 06:02)

Hortense, desde os restos da Gaetan até à tempestade desta madrugada:


----------



## João Pedro (22 Jan 2021 às 10:04)

Bom dia,

Manhã muito escura e molhada pelo Porto. Vai chovendo, ocasionalmente com maior intensidade, como neste momento. 
4,09 mm acumulados. Mais a caminho.






Mais fresco hoje, temperatura em queda. 9,4 ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (22 Jan 2021 às 10:12)

8,8 ºC e 5,41 mm, depois da passagem desta célula mais forte.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Jan 2021 às 10:31)

Bom dia.

O final do dia de ontem foi algo apoteótico. Não assisti, mas foi. 
Além do vento ter soprado muito forte, certamente com alguns danos por aí fora, aqui em casa tive um acumulado horário de 14,7 mm entre as 23h e as 24h, elevando o *acumulado diário* para os* 50,5 mm*.
Na mesma altura, o *acumulado horário* registado na *EMA de Paços de Ferreira* foi de *24,2 mm*, tendo o *acumulado diário* subido para os *52,4 mm*.

Em relação ao vento, registei uma rajada máxima de 64,4 km\h às 23.32h.
Hoje a rajada máxima foi de 51,5 km\h às 04.50h.

Continuamos sob o regime de aguaceiros, mais curtos, moderados por breves momentos. Hoje o *acumulado* vai em *5,3 mm*.
O vento sopra entre o fraco a moderado, de ONO.

*Tactual: 8,8ºC
Hr: 92%*​


----------



## joselamego (22 Jan 2021 às 12:13)

Bom dia 
Noite ventosa , granizo , chuva 
Uma noite de temporal , meteu respeito e medo 
Tenho ganos de árvores e plantas no chão 
Acumulados de 10,2 mm
Temperatura atual de 11,2°C
94% hr 
Abertas de sol neste momento 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (22 Jan 2021 às 13:49)

Boas,

Depois da tempestade... a bonança 
Algum sol pelo Porto a esta hora, já esteve mais. 
O acumulado da manhã subiu ainda até aos 8,41 mm. 
A temperatura também subiu um pouco, até aos 11,9 ºC atuais.


----------



## jpmartins (22 Jan 2021 às 16:45)

Por Aveiro também tudo calmo.
Sigo com 13.3ºC e 7.19mm de precipitação acumulada.
A rajada max. chegou aos 69.2km/h.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Jan 2021 às 21:28)

Boa noite.

A tarde trouxe aguaceiros fracos, com aumento do *acumulado* para *9,7 mm*.
Neste momento temos vento fraco e céu muito nublado (6 octas: 6\8 do céu encoberto).

*Tactual: 8,5ºC
Hr: 89%*​


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Jan 2021 às 09:54)

Bom dia é tramado viver no litoral norte!!!
Chove como nse não houvesse amanhã!

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tmsf (23 Jan 2021 às 10:45)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Bom dia é tramado viver no litoral norte!!!
> Chove como nse não houvesse amanhã!
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Parece que vamos ter mais um dia de rega


----------



## João Pedro (23 Jan 2021 às 11:16)

Bom dia,

Mais uma manhã carrancuda, fechada, pelo Porto. Chuva miudinha e densa, puxada a vento.
Acumulado de 5,31 mm. 11,3 ºC. 97% de HR.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Jan 2021 às 12:14)

Não dá tréguas esta morrinha... 9,09 mm acumulados.


----------



## joselamego (23 Jan 2021 às 12:17)

Dia de chuva e vento 
8,5 mm acumulados
12,2°C
99% hr 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (23 Jan 2021 às 12:32)

Nevoeiro cerrado agora. 
Acumulado atinge os dois dígitos: 10,11 mm. 
Temperatura em subida: 13,3 ºC e 98% de HR.


----------



## guimeixen (23 Jan 2021 às 12:48)

Bom dia,

Mais um dia com bastante chuva e vento. Hoje vai em 26,7mm.
Estes últimos 4 dias acumulou 128,5mm


----------



## Snifa (23 Jan 2021 às 14:55)

Boa tarde,

muita chuva pelo Porto e persistente, sigo com *18.2 mm* acumulados, 13.1ºc , vento moderado com rajadas fortes de SW e 97% HR.

Bastante nevoeiro neste momento.


----------



## jonas (23 Jan 2021 às 15:02)

Boa tarde,
Chove bem e o vento sopra com rajadas bem fortes.


----------



## joselamego (23 Jan 2021 às 15:26)

Boa tarde 
Chuva e vento por Gondomar 
Acumulados de 16,4 mm
13,8°C
99% hr 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (23 Jan 2021 às 16:30)

58mm em Sever do Vouga
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISEVER19


----------



## Stinger (23 Jan 2021 às 16:32)

Chove bastante batida a vento. Base das nuvens baixa fazendo que o monte da virgem esteja sob nevoeiro espesso 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (23 Jan 2021 às 17:23)

Boa tarde,

Vira o disco e toca o mesmo cá pelo burgo... nevoeiro, chuva franca e densa, por vezes mais forte, como neste momento. 
Acumulado de 20,29 mm.
13,7 ºC e 97% de HR.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Jan 2021 às 19:37)

Boa noite.

Mais um dia maravilhosos de chuva, e de vento, e de humidade, e de cinzentalidade. Maravilhoso! 
E vão mais *44,2 mm* de *acumulado*.

Mas, grande mas!
Estive a rever o acumulado desde o esvaziamento do udómetro, e ao total de 193,0 mmaí acumulados correspondem os 165,3 mm no pluviómetro da Oregon.
Contas feitas, terei de multiplicar o total da Oregon por 1,17. Significa que o acumulado diário vai em mais realísticos 51,7 mm.

Eu andava intrigado por apresentar valores similares aos que apresentam 2 estações em Paredes-cidade, da rede wunderground. E nos anos anteriores apresentava constantemente valores mais altos, principalmente em chuva estratiforme.
A meio do ano passado tive problemas no pluviómetro em uso, que andava sempre em "acordo" com o udómetro, e troquei-o pelo original da estação. De lá para cá achava sempre que os valores pereciam estar abaixo do normal. Agora verifiquei o mesmo.
Acho que vou mandar vir um novo, não sei se ainda fabricam.

De resto, o vento soprou por vezes com rajadas fortes, a "puxar" a chuva.
O céu está encoberto de momento e está fresco.

A EMA de Paços de Ferreira segue com 36,4 mm de acumulado, enquanto a EMA de Luzim-Penafiel segue com 43,3 mm.


----------



## joselamego (23 Jan 2021 às 20:06)

Céu muito nublado 
Neste momento  não chove 
Acumulados de 21,7 mm
Temperatura de 12,5°C
98% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (23 Jan 2021 às 20:42)

Boas, 

por aqui *25 mm* acumulados, sigo com 11.7ºc , vento WSW 28 Km/h e 95% HR.


----------



## Luís Manuel (23 Jan 2021 às 21:06)

Boas,

Estou a trabalhar no Bombarral e penso que seria uma zona interessante para colocar uma estação, por vezes chove com alguma intensidade,
as mínimas são muitas vezes negativas e as máximas são sempre mais baixas que as zonas limítrofes, segundo os mais velhos a culpa é da
serra de Montejunto que bloqueia nesta zona, Bombarral e Cadaval, o ar marítimo. Este clima é muito bom para a produção de fruta.


----------



## Tmsf (23 Jan 2021 às 21:09)

Depois de uma manhã e tarde tanto de chuva como de vento sem parar, parece que agora temos por aqui um período de acalmia.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Jan 2021 às 22:03)

Luís Manuel disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Estou a trabalhar no Bombarral e penso que seria uma zona interessante para colocar uma estação, por vezes chove com alguma intensidade,
> as mínimas são muitas vezes negativas e as máximas são sempre mais baixas que as zonas limítrofes, segundo os mais velhos a culpa é da
> serra de Montejunto que bloqueia nesta zona, Bombarral e Cadaval, o ar marítimo. Este clima é muito bom para a produção de fruta.


Tópico errado!


----------



## Nickname (24 Jan 2021 às 10:47)

Cheias em Águeda, fruto dos mais de 200mm que nos últimos 4 dias caíram nas encostas do Caramulo, que alimentam o rio Águeda e o Alfusqueiro.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Jan 2021 às 16:58)

E pronto lá vem outra dose de chuva persistente...

Aguenta vitamina D!!!

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (24 Jan 2021 às 20:15)

Boas noites,

Pelo menos pelo Porto, a chuva não se absteve de cair 
7,29 mm acumulados.

E continua, miudinha, acompanhada pelo seu amigo nevoeiro.
12 ºC. 97% de HR.


----------



## joselamego (24 Jan 2021 às 21:06)

Boa noite
Chuva fraca a moderada 
Acumulados de 4,1 mm
12,2°C
98% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Jan 2021 às 21:13)

Boa noite!!!
Um janeiro que tinha tudo para ser perfeito e nestes últimos dias ficou tudo estragado mais parece outubro ou novembro...
Depois de umas milagrosas 5 horas sem chover eis que chove desde as 16 horas certinha...

13°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (24 Jan 2021 às 23:32)

Boas,

Com o dia a acabar, volta a chuva com maior intensidade; acumulado sobe para 11,4 mm.
O nevoeiro marca ainda presença. 
13,2 ºC e 98% de HR.


----------



## Snifa (24 Jan 2021 às 23:39)

Boa noite,

Chove bem com 10.2 mm acumulados 

13.5°c e 97%HR.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Jan 2021 às 10:10)

Bom dia!
E vão 18 horas consecutivas a chover!!

13°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Jan 2021 às 15:17)

Vira o disco toca o mesmo aí vão 24h sem parar de chover!!

Ainda vem com a choradeira da seca extrema..



Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Jan 2021 às 15:25)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Vira o disco toca o mesmo aí vão 24h sem parar de chover!!
> 
> Ainda vem com a choradeira da seca extrema..
> 
> ...


Desculpem o desabafo mas f***-se detesto está pasmaceira!!!!!! 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jan 2021 às 16:06)

Coitadinho. Estamos em Janeiro, é suposto o tempo estar assim. Cuidadinho com a atitude desnecessária.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Jan 2021 às 16:28)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Vira o disco toca o mesmo aí vão 24h sem parar de chover!!
> 
> Ainda vem com a choradeira da seca extrema..
> 
> ...





Charlie Moreira disse:


> Desculpem o desabafo mas f***-se detesto está pasmaceira!!!!!!
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


Ainda bem que os solos estão saturados em boa parte do país, afinal estamos em Janeiro, e é normal chover.


----------



## Tmsf (25 Jan 2021 às 16:46)

Por aqui chuva, chuva e mais chuva... Acho que ainda não parou de chover nenhum minuto desde a noite de ontem


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Jan 2021 às 17:18)

Desculpem se ofendi os mais sensíveis não era de todo a minha intenção.

Cmps

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Jan 2021 às 17:20)

Davidmpb disse:


> Ainda bem que os solos estão saturados em boa parte do país, afinal estamos em Janeiro, e é normal chover.


Normal estar a chover há mais de 30 horas em :
Janeiro
Fevereiro
Março
Abril
Maio
Setembro
Outubro
Novembro
Dezembro

O que não é normal é se vem 2 dias de calor já é o drama a miséria o terror o holocausto....

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## boneli (25 Jan 2021 às 17:29)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Normal estar a chover há mais de 30 horas em :
> Janeiro
> Fevereiro
> Março
> ...



Tenha calma consigo....se alguém aqui está a fazer drama é o caríssimo. Não peça desculpa a ninguém se logo a seguir volta a cometer a mesma asneira. Há o seguimento livre para escrever o que sente.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Jan 2021 às 17:40)

boneli disse:


> Tenha calma consigo....se alguém aqui está a fazer drama é o caríssimo. Não peça desculpa a ninguém se logo a seguir volta a cometer a mesma asneira. Há o seguimento livre para escrever o que sente.


Fazendo parte do contexto é descabido por um post mudar para o livre.



Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## boneli (25 Jan 2021 às 18:05)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Fazendo parte do contexto é descabido por um post mudar para o livre.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



Muito bem. 
Se acha que está a ter a atitude correta com este tipo de comentários e posts quem sou para...continue então e os moderadores que decidam. 
Cumprimentos.


----------



## joselamego (25 Jan 2021 às 18:41)

Boa noite 
Dia de chuva moderada , fraca , chuviscos 
Acumulados de 14,2 mm
Temperatura estável nos 13,5°C
98% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (25 Jan 2021 às 18:54)

Boa tarde,


Dia de chuva persistente, nevoeiro fechado que a esta hora ainda não levantou, portanto imensa humidade.. 
Sigo com 13.3ºc vento WSW 15 Km/h, 98 % HR e *15 mm *acumulados.


----------



## Nickname (25 Jan 2021 às 19:44)

*66.8mm* em Sever do Vouga.


----------



## João Pedro (25 Jan 2021 às 21:04)

Boa noite,

Mais um dia com fartura de chuva miudinha e nevoeiro pelo Porto. Neste momento não chove, e a cidade continua a estar sob um manto de denso e húmido nevoeiro.
Acumulado de 13,21 mm, 13,8 ºC e 98% de HR neste momento.


----------



## joselamego (25 Jan 2021 às 23:59)

Por Gondomar 
Nevoeiro e vai caindo chuviscos 
Acumulados de 15,5 mm
Temperatura atual de 13,6°C
98% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Scan_Ferr (26 Jan 2021 às 01:10)

Que dia! Chuva persistente e nevoeiro intenso.


----------



## João Pedro (26 Jan 2021 às 09:56)

Bom dia,

O Porto amanheceu com um panorama tirado a papel químico do dia de ontem: enterrado em nevoeiro, húmido, chuvoso e cinzento.
Belo dia de janeiro portanto! 

13,49 mm acumulados na atual estação de referência, 144,26 mm desde o início do mês.
13,9 ºC e 97% de HR.


----------



## João Pedro (26 Jan 2021 às 14:13)

Boa tarde,

Poucas alterações pelo Porto desde a manhã. O nevoeiro levantou ligeiramente por volta das 11h30-12h00, mas neste momento já voltou a envolver a cidade, ou pelo menos a parte da cidade onde me encontro. 
O acumulado vai subindo, estando agora nos 20,29 mm. Temperatura mais ou menos estável, com os atuais 14 ºC.


----------



## joselamego (26 Jan 2021 às 14:18)

Boa tarde 
Por Gondomar continua a chuva fraca 
Nevoeiro levantou 
14,8°C
Acumulados de 14,3 mm
97% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jan 2021 às 14:56)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui o panorama é chuva desde domingo. Muito bom! 
Muita chuvinha de facto. 
Hoje é menor a intensidade do que em zonas mais litorais mas é assinalável a persistência.
O *acumulado *segue* nos 11,7 mm*, depois dos *45,2 mm de ontem*.

Ainda não fiz o comparativo com o udómetro, é natural que o valor real seja mais alto, mais logo verei.

O céu está cinza-cinzento-escuro, 100% encoberto como é de esperar.
O vento sopra fraco de OSO de momento.

*Tactual: 14,4ºC
Hr: 97%*​


----------



## Scan_Ferr (26 Jan 2021 às 16:43)

Mais um dia igual a ontem. Chuva e nevoeiro contínuos o dia todo.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jan 2021 às 17:16)

Boa tarde\fim de tarde.

Confirmei agora o acumulado no udómetro, obtendo um valor de 80,0 mm. Comparando  com os 72,7 mm obtidos no pluviómetro da Oregon, terei de fazer uma conversão usando o factor 1,13.
Sendo assim o acumulado diário de hoje ronda os 15,5 mm, e o acumulado de ontem foi de 51,0 mm.

No dia 20 há poucos dados na página do IPMA. Confirmei há pouco que se perderam os dados da EMA de Paços de Ferreira, e que o acumulado da EMA de Luzim-Penafiel foi de 60,5 mm, sendo o mais alto da rede nesse dia, atendendo aos poucos dados disponíveis. Há pelo menos uma estação CIM que chegou aos 80 mm nesse dia, mas não sei qual.
É uma pena esta perda de dados, a rede do IPMA ainda falha bastante, pelo que terão de ser usadas "interpolações" para estimar os dados mensais no território.

Sigo com a chuva fraca. Nada de novo...

*Tactual: 13,9ºC
Hr: 100%*​


----------



## Snifa (26 Jan 2021 às 18:45)

Boas,

por aqui também não para de chover desde há muitas horas, chuva em geral fraca mas muito densa e persistente

Desde as 0 horas de ontem o acumulado vai nos 35,6 mm.

Hoje sigo com  *18.6 mm* até ao momento.

13.7ºc actuais, 98% HR , vento WSW 14Km/h.

Chuva persistente com algum nevoeiro.

Janeiro está feito com *145.8 mm* acumulados, sendo que grande parte foi praticamente na segunda metade do mês que ainda não terminou.


----------



## joselamego (26 Jan 2021 às 19:10)

Boas,
Regressa o nevoeiro 
Chuva fraca 
Acumulados de 17,8 mm
Temperatura de 14,2°C
97% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (26 Jan 2021 às 20:38)

Dados atuais :

Nevoeiro 
Chuviscos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (26 Jan 2021 às 23:26)

Boa noite,

Pingo a pingo, o acumulado lá se vai aproximando dos 30 mm. Está em 29,49 mm agora.
Sem surpresas, continua o nevoeiro pelo Porto. Menos denso, mas não está com muita vontade de se ir embora.
13,5 ºC e 97% de HR.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Jan 2021 às 21:29)

Boa noite.

Mas que dia! Ufa...
Estou a brincar, não foi nada.
Tempo encoberto, acho que 9 octas (9\8). 
Nuvens baixas continuamente, algum nevoeiro.
O vento ainda soprou fraco ao final da manhã, de momento nada mexe.
O* acumulado diário* segue nos *1,3 mm* da manhã. Nada mau!
Tem orvalhado, tão fino, que nada recolhe. Há dias assim. Muitos. Alguns. bastantes...

Os *acumulados* nas *EMA de paços de Ferreira e de Luzim-Penafiel* são, respectivamente, de *1,0 mm* e *0,4 mm*.

*Tactual: 12,9ºC
Hr: 100%
*​..._*é da humidad*_e.


----------



## joselamego (27 Jan 2021 às 22:20)

Boa noite 
Céu nublado 
Dia igual a outros tantos / nevoeiro 
Chuviscos apenas de madrugada/ manhã 
 1,3 mm acumulados 
Temperatura atual de 13,8°C
96% hr 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (27 Jan 2021 às 23:07)

Boa noite,

Hoje o dia voltou a estar bem cinzento pelo Porto, mas mais seco e com menos nevoeiro do que ontem. O acumulado ficou-se logo pela manhã nos 2,79 mm, não acumulando mais depois disso. Neste momento paira uma névoa muito ténue no ar.

Temperaturas amenas durante todo o dia: máxima de 14,3 ºC e mínima de 13 ºC. 
A HR é que não desarma, sempre acima dos 95%.


----------



## Gates (28 Jan 2021 às 05:35)

Caiu uma chuva de poucos minutos há pouco, mas apesar de muito nublado, não chovia desde a hora de almoço de ontem. 13,5 graus neste momento. Hoje nem me lembrei de ligar o aquecedor, sinal que nao foi preciso.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Jan 2021 às 23:47)

Boa noite,

O dia acaba como começou... adivinharam, com nevoeiro! 
Não me estou a queixar, gosto muito, mas... um solzinho de vez em quando para animar estes tempos tão sombrios que atravessamos é sempre bem vindo. Talvez lá para sábado 

Surpreso por verificar que há acumulado. Como não dei por chover, só pode ter sido do nevoeiro. 3,51 mm. 166,56 mm desde o início do mês.
Dia novamente muito uniforme no que à temperatura respeita, entre os 12 e os 13,3 ºC. 12,7 ºC agora e 97% de HR.


----------



## joselamego (29 Jan 2021 às 18:31)

Boa noite
Céu muito nublado 
Já chove por Gondomar 
Acumulados de 0,7 mm
Temperatura atual de 12,9°C
96% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (29 Jan 2021 às 22:13)

Boa noite,

Depois de um dia relativamente calmo e seco, por estas horas a chuva e o vento já voltam a marcar presença pela Invicta.
Acumulado de 6,4 mm, rajada máxima de 40,4 km/h. 13 ºC, com máxima 13,6 ºC de e mínima de 12,2 ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Jan 2021 às 22:28)

Boa noite.

O sol nada quer connosco desde pelo menos sábado passado. Nem um mero vislumbre do astro-rei.
Todos os dias com chuva, ontem e na 4ª feira apenas com 1 mm em cada dia.
Hoje a chuva lá chegou durante a tarde, inicialmente como chuvisco, depois como chuva fraca mas persistente empurrada pelo vento, fraco a moderado, quase na horizontal.
O *acumulado de hoje* vai nos *9,4 mm*.
O *acumulado mensal* (sem correcção) vai nos *257,0 mm*.
A humidade teima em manter-se nos 100%.
A amplitude térmica é muito baixa, apenas 2,3ºC entre os *11,4ºC* de *Tmín* e os *13,7ºC* de *Tmáx*.


*Tactual: 12,4ºC
Hr: 100%*​
Votos de um excelente fim de semana.


----------



## Snifa (29 Jan 2021 às 22:34)

Boa noite,

Por aqui chove bem neste momento, puxada a vento por vezes forte de SW.

Sigo com 12. 8°c e 8 mm acumulados


----------



## João Pedro (29 Jan 2021 às 22:45)

Boas,
Muita chuva desde o meu último post, acumulado já nos 11,71 mm


----------



## Between (29 Jan 2021 às 22:55)

Chove com intensidade por Amarante


----------



## Snifa (29 Jan 2021 às 22:55)

Por aqui 12.2 mm, continua a chover bem, a frente está agora a entrar


----------



## guimeixen (30 Jan 2021 às 12:00)

Bom dia,

Ontem à noite chovia bem, o acumulado ficou nos 24,2mm. Hoje vai em 11,4mm. O mês vai com 250mm.

De manhã quando fui ver as imagens de satélite saltou logo à vista uma formação muito suspeita , fui logo à janela e as nuvens estavam espetaculares 

Primeira foto às 9h20 e segunda às 9h27:










Animação de satélite das 8h15 às 10h15:






As nuvens às 9h25:






Por curiosidade fui ver a imagem que mostra a temperatura dos topos das nuvens para ter um ideia a que altura estavam.

Cerca de -20ºC (visível em cima à esquerda e tinha o rato em cima de Braga)







A seguir fui ver o SkewT previsto pelo GFS aqui para a zona de Braga para ver mais ou menos a que altura estavam -20ºC. Como podemos ver na imagem em baixo as nuvens estavam mesmo aos 500hpa onde havia muita humidade. Curiosamente entre os 800hpa e os 550hpa o ar estava muito seco.







Animação de humidade aos 500hpa das 5h às 11h. É visível a área com muita humidade a passar por aqui às 9h:






Fui ver também o vento aos 500hpa e está muito forte, cerca de 160-170 km/h às 9h e agora cerca de 180-190 km/h.  E aos 300hpa cerca de 260km/h às 9h. Sinal que a corrente de jato está a passar aqui por cima. Ao ver estas nuvens a mexer em tempo real ninguém diz a ventania que vai lá em cima. 
Penso que a nuvem seria classificada como stratocumulus undulatus. Agradecia se alguém me corrigisse caso esteja errado.

Vento aos 500hpa às 9h:


----------



## Snifa (31 Jan 2021 às 09:04)

Bom dia,

mais um dia daqueles, "à Litoral Norte", neste momento chove com intensidade, nevoeiro fechado.

*15.6 mm* acumulados e a subir, 13.6ºc, vento Oeste 22 Km/h e 98 % HR.

*176 mm *este mês.

*626,6 mm* desde o dia 01/10/2020.


----------



## joselamego (31 Jan 2021 às 09:45)

Bom dia 
Chuva 
Acumulados  de 15,5 mm
Temperatura atual de 13,7°C
98% hr 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (31 Jan 2021 às 10:42)

Continua a cair de forma persistente,por vezes moderada em curtos períodos, *18 mm* acumulados, nevoeiro completamente fechado, visibilidade quase nula.


----------



## João Pedro (31 Jan 2021 às 10:59)

Bom dia,

Continua o que já foi relatado acima; dia muito fechado por nevoeiro, apesar de haver alguma luminosidade.
Acumulado de 18,8 mm. Janeiro já ultrapassa os 200 mm na estação de referência: 201,64 mm 
13,8 ºC e 98% de HR neste momento.

Ao contrário de hoje, o dia de ontem lá trouxe o tão aguardado alívio à chuva e ao nevoeiro, com o sol e sua luz a darem um ar de sua graça


----------



## joselamego (31 Jan 2021 às 11:30)

Boas
Nevoeiro 
Chuva 
Acumulados de 17,1 mm

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## GabKoost (31 Jan 2021 às 12:55)

Mais um dia de nevoeiro cinzento com chuva à mistura.

Fui fazer uma caminhada higiénica pelo monte e a quantidade de água em todo o lado demonstra saturação quase total dos solos.


----------



## StormRic (31 Jan 2021 às 16:33)

guimeixen disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Ontem à noite chovia bem, o acumulado ficou nos 24,2mm. Hoje vai em 11,4mm. O mês vai com 250mm.
> 
> ...



Excelente mensagem/investigação 

O mapa WU mostra acumulados hoje substanciais, várias estações com mais de 40 mm:





A EMA de Barcelos é representativa de um dos maiores acumulados, *49,3 mm* hoje até às 16h.


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Jan 2021 às 17:12)

Boa tarde.

Por cá temos chuva na ementa.
O cozinheiro aprendeu esta receita e é a única que serve ao cliente. Parece o cozinheiro do macdonalds ou afins...
Ontem ainda se vislumbrou o astro-rei , pouco é certo, tímido., com algumas abertas, mas entretanto o céu fechou e a chuva lá regressou. O dia terminou com *13,3 mm* de *acumulado*.

Hoje a chuva é constante, desde a madrugada, persistente, sem parar, até as lesmas entram em casa. tudo transpira humidade. Por favor não ponham aqui a senhora da humidade. 
Cai levemente, mas sendo chuva fraca é "moderada": molha e de que maneira!
O *acumulado do dia*, já corrigido, é de *41,6 mm* (aos 60 mm recolhidos no sensor da Oregon scientific correspondem os 68,5 mm do udómetro de Hellmann´s, pelo que apliquei um factor de correcção conservador de 1,10 - o real seria 1,14).

Não quero induzir ninguém em erro, pois a dúvida subsiste sempre atendendo agora aos dados obtidos pela EMA de Paços de Ferreira ( leva um acumulado de 26,6 mm) que fica a cerca de 1,7 km em linha recta daqui. Mas há uma explicação para tal e tem a ver com a proximidade à montanha aqui em casa.

O vento vai soprando fraco, por vezes moderado, de OSO.

Obviamente que os rios por aqui já andam em leito de cheia, mas sem causar problemas. A saturação dos solos é um facto.

*Tactual: 13,3ºC
Hr: 97%*​


----------



## joselamego (31 Jan 2021 às 17:37)

Vai chovendo 
20,0 mm acumulados 
Temperatura atual de 13,9°C
97% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (31 Jan 2021 às 20:47)

Boas, 

por aqui *21.8 mm* o que faz o total mensal subir para os *182.2 mm.*

12.6ºc actuais vento WSW 14 Km/h e 97% HR.


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2021 às 07:19)

Bom dia 
Acumulado mensal de janeiro em precipitação :
 ( Gondomar )
175,6 mm

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (1 Fev 2021 às 09:38)

Bom dia.

Tenho andado afastado do forum. O trabalho não me dá tréguas.

Acumulados de precipitação do mês de janeiro:

2021 - 255 mm
2020 - 233 mm
2019 - 153 mm
2018 - 178 mm
2017 - 132 mm
2016 - 467 mm

Em suma, já não chovia tanto desde o famoso ano de 2016.


----------

